# The TC Top Recommended Solo Repertoire List



## Portamento

I thought I would take this one off of senza's back.... Welcome to the TC Top Recommended Solo Repertoire List. With the _TC Top 100+ Recommended Piano Trios List_ coming to an end, I thought it would be appropriate to start a new one for all our list-loving users out there.

The purpose of this thread is to help guide TC users come to a consensus over their favorite works in the solo repertoire. I don't think that this list will be very long, probably not even 100 pieces, so I'm not associating any number with it for now.

By solo repertoire, I mean works for instruments that are not considered solo instruments themselves. Generally, I could say works for one player, but excluding those for piano, harp, and guitar, among others. Prime examples in this category are Bach's 6 Suites for solo cello and the rest of his partitas and sonatas for solo violin and flute. Others major contributions have been made by Reger, Ibert, and Karg-Elert.

The process for electing these works is identical to that of many lists on TC and is described in a nutshell below:

Nomination round:
A participant can nominate up to 15 unranked works. At the end of the nomination round, the works that receive the most nominations will go forward to the voting round. Usually these works will number around 15.

Voting round:
Each participant votes for their 10 favourites from the list of most-nominated works. These favourites must be ranked in order of preference from 1st to 10th. Voters can vote for fewer than 10 if they wish.
At the end of the voting round, votes are counted as follows: the bottom-placed work in each voter's ballot receives 1 point, the next-highest receives 2 points, and so on up to a possible 10 points for the first-placed work if the voter has voted for the full 10 allowed. The 10 works with the greatest points totals are enshrined in the final list, in the order indicated by their points totals.

Any of the nominated works that fails to be enshrined by the voting round will have to be nominated again in the next nomination round.

When your post has been "liked" you'll know that your nomination and vote has been tallied.

If you want a much deeper explanation of how this list will operate, I suggest you look to the first post of senza's Piano Trios List.

I'm sure this will lead to many great discussions, and am looking forward to all of them!
-Portamento


----------



## Portamento

*Nomination Round 1 is open. You can nominate up to 15 works in this round. The first nomination round will close on Sunday (March 19th) evening at 6:30pm (2:30am) PST (GMT).* I am making the first nomination period so long to provide enough room for _TC Top 100+ Recommended Piano Trios List_ to finalize.


----------



## Bettina

Nice idea for a list--thanks for starting this project! Here are my 15 nominations:

Britten: Six Metamorphoses After Ovid for Solo Oboe, Op. 49
Debussy: Syrinx for Solo Flute
Bach: Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007
Bach: Cello Suite No. 5 in C Minor, BWV 1011
Bach: Cello Suite No. 6 in D Major, BWV 1012

Ysaÿe: Sonata in A Minor for Solo Violin, Op. 27, No. 2
Varese: Density 21.5 for Solo Flute
Bach: Violin Partita No. 2 in D Minor, BWV 1004
Bach: Violin Partita No. 3 in E Major, BWV 1006
Bach: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Minor, BWV 1001

Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre for Solo Flute
Paganini: Caprice No. 13 for Solo Violin
Paganini: Caprice No. 24 for Solo Violin
Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy in C Major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117


----------



## pjang23

Thanks for hosting, Portamento. I think it's a good idea to start a discussion thread before beginning a new project. There we can gauge interest, iron out the rules, and brainstorm listening suggestions before we start.

I also recommend returning to the original scoring system (ranked nominations, 10 works in voting round), as the current system (unranked nominations, overfull voting rounds) is fraught with problems. The ranked nominations are more informative as far as listening suggestions to other participants (while unranked nominations lead to huge ties and indefinite lingo of works), and the 10-work voting rounds eliminate all incentives to strategic voting.


----------



## Portamento

pjang23 said:


> Thanks for hosting, Portamento. I think it's a good idea to start a discussion thread before beginning a new project. There we can gauge interest, iron out the rules, and brainstorm listening suggestions before we start.
> 
> I also recommend returning to the original scoring system (ranked nominations, 10 works in voting round), as the current system (unranked nominations, overfull voting rounds) is fraught with problems. The ranked nominations are more informative as far as listening suggestions to other participants (while unranked nominations lead to huge ties and indefinite lingo of works), and the 10-work voting rounds eliminate all incentives to strategic voting.


O.K., thanks for the info. I will start a discussion thread.

If I'm reverting to the original system, should I delete this thread and start a new one with updated procedures? I could ask Bettina to rank their nominations, but as more people see this thread it will just become one hot mess...


----------



## pjang23

Portamento said:


> O.K., thanks for the info. I will start a discussion thread.
> 
> If I'm reverting to the original system, should I delete this thread and start a new one with updated procedures? I could ask Bettina to rank their nominations, but as more people see this thread it will just become one hot mess...


Yes, I think it'll be better to delete this thread and start a new one once the participants are ready and the rules are set.


----------



## senza sordino

Yes I'm interested in a list of solo repertoire. And I think a ranked nomination round is a good idea because we had so many ties throughout the rounds Piano Trios list. And I think a discussion thread is a good idea. My question is do we nominate each of the Paganini Caprices, Rode Caprices, Bach Cello Suites and Bach Sonatas and Partitas separately? Do we include guitar but exclude piano? Etc


----------



## Portamento

*Here we go, take two!* Kindly ignore all of my previous comments. They were written prematurely and before I started a discussion thread to iron out rules. There seems to be considerable interest in a "TC Top Recommended Solo Repertoire List", so we are giving it a shot. My goal is 50 works, but if interest continues to keep up, it can always be longer. Here are the rules and guidelines which were set forth in the aforementioned discussion thread:

_Procedure:_
Each round, users will get to nominate up to ten of their favorite works in the solo repertoire, ranked. The bottom-placed work will receive one point, the next highest receives two points, and so on up to a possible ten points for the first-placed work if the voter has voted the ten-work maximum. The 15 works that recieved the most nominations will move on to the voting round (number of "points" from ranking serve as tie-breakers). Users must then vote for their top ten favorites on the list to be enshrined. Tie-breakers on this list will be decided by me asking the users which of the two works they prefer. From the next voting round onwards, the list of enshrined works will be updated as per the group decision.

Additionally, when a post recieves a "like", it means I have counted their vote/nomination.

_Eligibility:_
A user may nominate works for one player/instrument, as long as that instrument isn't one that already has a sizable solo repertoire that would dominate the list (piano, guitar, harp, etc.). Solo voice is acceptable, but an instrument accompanied by electronics is not. If you have any questions about eligibility, feel free to send me a PM or ask them right on this thread.

_Grouping:_
The general rule of thumb as to how works will be grouped is as follows: if multiple works were published together, then they will count as one entry. This means that the Paganini caprices will count as one entry because all 24 were published under _Op. 1_ and the Bach cello suites and violin sonatas/partitas will also count as one each, even though both constitute six BWV numbers. Again, ask me if you have any questions.

*Round 1 Nomination (for positions 1-10) is now open.* Rank ten of your favorite works in the solo repertoire, preferably as so:

1. ____ (first-placed)
2. ____
3. ____

...
10. ____ (bottom-placed)

*The first round of nomination will close on Sunday, March 19, at 6:30pm (2:30am) PST (UTC-8).* This long deadline allows for repeated listening and for _The TC Top 100+ Recommended Piano Trios List_ to conclude. Sebsequent rounds will last one week each.

I am excited to see what you guys come up with; this is going to be a fun endeavor for all of us.

Thanks, 
Portamento


----------



## Bettina

OK, here is my list of nominations, ranked and reformatted in accordance with the new guidelines. Hopefully I've done everything right this time! Let me know if anything needs to be redone, and thanks again to Portamento for organizing this project.

1. Bach: Six Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
2. Britten: Six Metamorphoses After Ovid for Solo Oboe, Op. 49
3. Debussy: Syrinx for Solo Flute
4. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
5. Ysaÿe: Sonata in A Minor for Solo Violin, Op. 27, No. 2
6. Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
7. Varese: Density 21.5 for Solo Flute
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin
9. Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre for Solo Flute
10.Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy in C Major for Cello Solo, Op. 104


----------



## Portamento

Bettina said:


> Hopefully I've done everything right this time!


I'm the one that did something wrong last time, not you! Thanks for taking the time to re-format everything.

Just one thing... _5._ would have to be be "Ysaÿe: 6 Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27" because all six were published together. Can I make that change when I input your vote, or would you like to replace it with something else?


----------



## Bettina

Portamento said:


> I'm the one that did something wrong last time, not you! Thanks for taking the time to re-format everything.
> 
> Just one thing... _5._ would have to be be "Ysaÿe: 6 Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27" because all six were published together. Can I make that change when I input your vote, or would you like to replace it with something else?


Thanks for catching that! I had no idea that those sonatas were published together (although I suppose that the single opus number should have tipped me off... ) Yes, please do go ahead and change it to "Ysaÿe: 6 Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27."


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin- Bach
2. Syrinx- Debussy
3. Sonata for Cello in C-sharp Minor- Prokofiev
4. 24 Caprices- Paganini
5. Sonata for Violin- Bartok
6. Cello Suites- Bach
7. Flute Partita, BWV 1013- Bach
8. Sonata for Cello- Kodaly
9. Sonata for Violin in D Major- Prokofiev
10. Danse de la chèvre for Flute- Honegger


----------



## Portamento

*1* Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
*2* Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
*3* Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
*4* Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
*5* Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
*6* Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for Flute Solo
*7* Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
*8* Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
*9* Honegger, Arthur: _Dance de la Chèvre_ for Flute Solo, H 39
*10* Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1


----------



## musicrom

Hmm, I really thought I knew more solo repertoire than it appears I do. Anyways, here's my list.

1. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
2. Stravinsky: Elegy for Solo Viola
3. Bach: Cello Suite
4. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
5. Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
6. Ysaye: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin
7. Hindemith: Viola Sonata No. 1
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin
9. Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for solo viola
10. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major


----------



## Portamento

musicrom said:


> 7. Biber: Passacaglia (does this count?)


Unfortunately, I don't think it would because it was published with 15 sonatas for violin _and_ continuo. Sorry, this was a tough decision for me because I admire the Biber passacaglia as well. Do you want to replace it with something else, or do you want to nominate just nine works? Might I suggest Roman's _Assaggi á Violino Solo_ for a violon work from the same era?

Thanks,
Portamento


----------



## musicrom

Portamento said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think it would because it was published with 15 sonatas for violin _and_ continuo. Sorry, this was a tough decision for me because I admire the Biber passacaglia as well. Do you want to replace it with something else, or do you want to nominate just nine works? Might I suggest Roman's _Assaggi á Violino Solo_ for a violon work from the same era?
> 
> Thanks,
> Portamento


No problem. I don't know that piece, so I updated it, and put Prokofiev's Sonata for Solo Violin at #10.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. Bach-Lute suites/PFA BWV 995-8 & 1006
2. Bach-Goldberg-variations
3. Albeniz-Iberia
4. Granados-Goyescas
5. Rodrigo-Invocation y Danza
6. Britten-Nocturnal
7. Villa-Lobos-Etudes for guitar
8. Britten-Cello suites
9. Bach-Sonatas & Partitas BWV 1001-1006
10. Lindberg-Mano a mano for GUITAR


----------



## Portamento

Hey Kjetil, 
Sorry for getting back to you so late, and thanks for joining this project. We need all the participation we can get!

I don't know if you have read the rules of eligibility yet, but almost all of your entries don't follow them. I have copy-and-pasted the rules below. I know it's confusing because there are two comments by me introducing the project and such. That was my fault, but from now on refer to the following guidelines. If you have any further questions, feel free to send me a PM.



> _Eligibility:_
> A user may nominate works for one player/instrument, *as long as that instrument isn't one that already has a sizable solo repertoire that would dominate the list (piano, guitar, harp, etc.)*. Solo voice is acceptable, but an instrument accompanied by electronics is not. If you have any questions about eligibility, feel free to send me a PM or ask them right on this thread.


Following these rules, your slots _1._, _2._, _3._, _4._, _5._, _6._, _7._, _9._, and _10._ are not permitted. Obviously, piano and guitar works _did_ dominate your list, which is why they are excluded from this project. Would you like to rewrite your nominations? There is still plenty of time left to familiarize yourself with solo repertoire. Another option is to just participate in the voting rounds; you would still be contributing, which I appreciate.

BTW, I like your musical tastes a lot, especially for classical guitar. I've spent two hours listening to pieces on your list and you've opened my eyes to a whole new side of classical music.

Thanks,
Portamento


----------



## Trout

1. Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
2. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
3. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
4. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
5. Debussy: Syrinx, for flute, L 129
6. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute
7. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
8. Abel: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba, WK 186-212
9. Kurtág: Hipartita, for violin, op. 43
10. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for violin

I won't deny that there are a couple of tactical omissions.


----------



## Portamento

I like your choices of modern/contemporary music.


----------



## senza sordino

1 Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin
2 Bach Six Cello Suites for solo cello
3 Kodaly Sonata for solo cello 
4 Bartok Sonata for solo violin 
5 Paganini 24 Caprices for solo violin 
6 Ysaye Six Sonatas for solo violin 
7 Telemann 12 Fantasias for solo violin 
8 Debussy Syrinx for solo flute 
9 Prokofiev Sonata for solo violin 
10 Britten Cello Suite no 1 Op 72


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> 10 Britten Cello Suite no 1 *Op 27*


You mean _Op. 72_, right?


----------



## senza sordino

Portamento said:


> You mean _Op. 72_, right?


Yes, I fixed the typo


----------



## Portamento

*There is just over a week to nominate works for Round 1.* I will be checking this thread regularly over the coming weekend.

When I made my top ten nominations, I (sadly) had to exclude many worthy compositions. If some of you would like to take these off my back by nominating them, I'd appreciate it. Feel free to at least give them a listen.

Piazzolla, Astor: _Tango-Études_ for Flute Solo 
_



_
Husa, Karel: _Three Studies_ for Clarinet Solo
_



_
Reger, Max: Preludes and Fugues for Violin Solo, Op. 131a
_



_
Gallay, Jacques François: 40 Preludes for Horn Solo, Op. 27

Shchedrin, Rodion: _Balalaika_ for Violin Solo
_



_
Corigliano, John: _The Red Violin Caprices_
_



_
Ernst, Heinrich Wilhelm: _Grand Caprice sur _Le Roi des Aulnes, Op. 26
_



_
Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Flute Solo, Op. 118
_



_
Hovhaness, Alan: _Chahagir_ for Viola Solo, Op. 56a
_



_
*Jolivet, André*: Five _Incantations_ for Flute Solo
_



_
Sciarrino, Salvatore: Six Caprices for Violin Solo
_



_

Thanks, solo repertoire is truly magnificent!
-Portamento


----------



## Portamento

Sorry, I forgot to add:

Roman, Johan Helmich: _Assaggio_ for Violin Solo
_







_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AHA! I will try again.
1. Britten-cello suites
2. Ysaye-Violin sonatas op. 27
3. Tartini-Devil's trill senza basso 
4. Debussy-Syrinx for flute
5. Bach-Sonatas & partitas
6. Paganini-Caprices
7. Ligeti-Cello sonata
8. Weinberg-Cello sonatas
9. Berio-Sequenza IX for clarinet
10. Bartok-Violin sonata


----------



## Portamento

Thank you for making your list again, I appreciate it!



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 3. Tartini-Devil's trill *senza basso*


Did Tartini make a version of this sonata for violin solo? If he didn't, then you will have to replace your entry with another work. I will look into this, tell me if you know anything.

Thanks,
Portamento


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm sorry I didn't find proof of Tartini writing senza basso...It sounds great without continuo!
I'll replace it with Hindemith-viola sonatas


----------



## Bettina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sorry I didn't find proof of Tartini writing senza basso...It sounds great without continuo!


This sounds intriguing--I've never heard it without continuo. Do you know of any recordings of it played senza basso? I'm curious to hear what that might sound like.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Andrew Manze here


----------



## Portamento

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Andrew Manze here


This is amazing, but for the purposes of this list I don't think it would count because Tartini meant the sonata to be for violin and continuo. Still, thank you for showing me another facade to this baroque masterpiece!

Both of Hindemith's solo viola sonatas were published individually, so both count as individual entries. Would you like to replace Tartini with _Op. 25 No. 1_ or _Op. 25 No. 4_? Many thanks.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
2. Bach: Six Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
3. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for Solo Violin
4. Bach: Partita for Solo Flute, BWV 1013
5. Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 
6. Debussy: Syrinx for Solo Flute
7. Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
8. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
9. Hespos: Santur
10. Rodrigo: Cappricio for Solo Violin


----------



## Portamento

Just bumping this up in case others would still like to nominate works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This week I will still be participating in the piano trio project, for which I am continuing to listen to works in that genre.

I may participate in this thread later - but busy times are ahead with work and family, so it will probably have to wait until after Easter. Good luck with the project in the meantime, though.


----------



## Guest

Can we get some clarification on what's allowed and what's not? Piano/Guitar/Organ makes perfect sense. Harp? Can someone show me where the harp repertoire is any bigger than the violin repertoire, because I'd love to hear more. As for electronics, I feel like there needs to be some clarification there as well; tons of works that include electronics are performable with only one player, and they've been allowed thus far in other categories...


----------



## JAS

nathanb said:


> Can someone show me where the harp repertoire is any bigger than the violin repertoire, because I'd love to hear more.


I think the harp repertoire is pretty limited, at least relative to the violin. I only have few harp-specific CDs.


----------



## JAS

Portamento said:


> This is amazing, but for the purposes of this list I don't think it would count because Tartini meant the sonata to be for violin and continuo. Still, thank you for showing me another facade to this baroque masterpiece!


That image with the video reminds me of one of my former bosses. (Yes, I know that it is Saturn, or Cronus, eating his children, but it really looks so much like her.)


----------



## Portamento

Portamento said:


> _Eligibility:_
> A user may nominate works for one player/instrument, as long as that instrument isn't one that already has a sizable solo repertoire that would dominate the list (piano, guitar, harp, etc.). Solo voice is acceptable, but an instrument accompanied by electronics is not. If you have any questions about eligibility, feel free to send me a PM or ask them right on this thread.


This is what I wrote as far as eligibility goes. Harp is excluded (even though it may have a repertoire of similar size to solo violin) because it is mainly considered a solo instrument. It is not hard to write something for solo harp as it is for solo violin, viola, cello, or flute. I would like to consider electronics an instrument, a decision I came to from feedback on this list's discussion thread.


----------



## Guest

Well, I think we should continue discussion on those matters, but, in light of the fact that I can't think of any harp piece or piece with live electronics (which should be differentiated from tape, etc...) that is likely to enter the top 10, let's see what I can come up with... [Also, electric guitar should conceivably be up for a discussion...]

1. Gérard Grisey: _Prologue_
2. John Cage: _Freeman Etudes_
3. Iancu Dumitrescu: _Gnosis_
4. Luciano Berio: _Sequenza V_
5. Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf: _Deconstructing Accordion_
6. Matthias Pintscher: _Sieben Bagatellen Mit Apotheose Der Glasharmonika_
7. Iannis Xenakis: _Nomos Alpha_
8. Stuart Saunders Smith: _Links_
9. Pierluigi Billone: _Mani.De Leonardis_
10. Alvin Lucier: _Silver Streetcar For The Orchestra_


----------



## senza sordino

Portamento said:


> *There is just over a week to nominate works for Round 1.* I will be checking this thread regularly over the coming weekend.
> 
> When I made my top ten nominations, I (sadly) had to exclude many worthy compositions. If some of you would like to take these off my back by nominating them, I'd appreciate it. Feel free to at least give them a listen.
> 
> Piazzolla, Astor: _Tango-Études_ for Flute Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Husa, Karel: _Three Studies_ for Clarinet Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Reger, Max: Preludes and Fugues for Violin Solo, Op. 131a
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Gallay, Jacques François: 40 Preludes for Horn Solo, Op. 27
> 
> Shchedrin, Rodion: _Balalaika_ for Violin Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Corigliano, John: _The Red Violin Caprices_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Ernst, Heinrich Wilhelm: _Grand Caprice sur _Le Roi des Aulnes, Op. 26
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Flute Solo, Op. 118
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Hovhaness, Alan: _Chahagir_ for Viola Solo, Op. 56a
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *Jolivet, André*: Five _Incantations_ for Flute Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Sciarrino, Salvatore: Six Caprices for Violin Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Thanks, solo repertoire is truly magnificent!
> -Portamento





Portamento said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add:
> 
> Roman, Johan Helmich: _Assaggio_ for Violin Solo
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


You can nominate these pieces in subsequent rounds yourself. Surely you don't want every piece from the solo repertoire nominated in the first round? We're ranking our favourite pieces first. These pieces will make it later, behind the more popular and standard repertoire.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AHA! I will try again.
> 1. Britten-cello suites
> 2. Ysaye-Violin sonatas op. 27
> 3. Tartini-Devil's trill senza basso
> 4. Debussy-Syrinx for flute
> 5. Bach-Sonatas & partitas
> 6. Paganini-Caprices
> 7. Ligeti-Cello sonata
> 8. Weinberg-Cello sonatas
> 9. Berio-Sequenza IX for clarinet
> 10. Bartok-Violin sonata


Since the three Britten cello Suites all have different opus numbers and were written at different times, they should have separate entries. Unlike the Bach cello Suites. In my humble opinion.



nathanb said:


> Can we get some clarification on what's allowed and what's not? Piano/Guitar/Organ makes perfect sense. Harp? Can someone show me where the harp repertoire is any bigger than the violin repertoire, because I'd love to hear more. As for electronics, I feel like there needs to be some clarification there as well; tons of works that include electronics are performable with only one player, and they've been allowed thus far in other categories...


A piece for solo instrument and electronics wouldn't have been eligible for the duos TC recommended list (I don't think), and if it's not allowed here, where does this repertoire fit? I'd like to know more about these pieces for electronics and solo instrument. In my humble opinion, electronics is a sound effect, not an instrument per se. But what do I know?



Portamento said:


> This is what I wrote as far as eligibility goes. Harp is excluded (even though it may have a repertoire of similar size to solo violin) because it is mainly considered a solo instrument. It is not hard to write something for solo harp as it is for solo violin, viola, cello, or flute. I would like to consider electronics an instrument, a decision I came to from feedback on this list's discussion thread.


In all fairness, I think the discussion was rather short and curtailed. Not everyone got a chance to voice an opinion and a thorough discussion didn't happen before the opening bell.


----------



## Trout

nathanb said:


> 1. Gérard Grisey: _Prologue_


Is this really considered a stand-alone work? I've always considered the parts of Grisey's cycle to be fairly inseparable, even if parts of it are quite often performed by themselves due to their different instrumentation. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Trout

Personally, I don't know much about either the solo harp or solo electronics/tape/etc. repertoire, but I would be happy to learn more. If either's repertoire is not large enough and/or there's not enough interest to warrant a separate project, then I would support including them here.


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Personally, I don't know much about either the solo harp or solo electronics/tape/etc. repertoire, but I would be happy to learn more.


There was a list dedicated to harp concertos, so I'm sure there is enough interest for solo harp repertoire.


----------



## Trout

Portamento said:


> There was a list dedicated to harp concertos, so I'm sure there is enough interest for solo harp repertoire.


Here was that project. As you can see, it was just a small handful of participants which only went up to 10 works. I wouldn't really consider that a lot of interest or a sizeable genre, so I would be pretty doubtful about a solo harp project.

Perhaps, a harp chamber project (including harp solo works) would be a better idea. This would include many of the early Impressionist works with harp like Debussy's Sonata, Ravel's Introduction and Allegro, and some works by Bax and Tailleferre.


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> Is this really considered a stand-alone work? I've always considered the parts of Grisey's cycle to be fairly inseparable, even if parts of it are quite often performed by themselves due to their different instrumentation. But I could be wrong.


To my knowledge, they were composed at separate times with the initial intention of being standalone works and then were later woven together. I have one recording of the cycle and three standalone recordings of the prologue, personally.


----------



## Orpheus

1) J. S. Bach: Suites for solo cello (BWV 1007 - 1012)
2) J.S. Bach: Sonatas and partitas for solo violin (BWV 1001 - 1006)
3) Telemann: 12 fantasias for solo violin (TWV 40:14 - 25)
4) Tobias Hume: Captain Hume's Pavan (The First Part of _Ayres_, no. 46)
5) Telemann: 12 fantasias for solo flute (TWV 40:2 - 13)
6) William Lawes: 3 dances for lyra viol (VdGS 430 - 32)
7) W. A. Mozart: Adagio in C for Glass Armonica (KV 356)
8) J.S. Bach: Partita for solo oboe in G Minor (BWV 1013)
9) Purcell: Prelude for Solo Violin in G minor (ZN 773)
10) John Tavener: Threnos for Solo Cello


----------



## Trout

nathanb said:


> To my knowledge, they were composed at separate times with the initial intention of being standalone works and then were later woven together. I have one recording of the cycle and three standalone recordings of the prologue, personally.


Since I can't read French, I don't think I can get a primary source, but from MusicWeb International:



> Les Espaces Acoustiques was not originally planned as a cycle. In fact, Grisey composed Périodes for seven players (1974) as the result of a commission from the Ensemble L'Itinéraire which gave the first performance in Rome in 1974. The piece, scored for flute, clarinet, trombone and string quartet (no cello, but a double bass), is a suite of clearly characterised episodes in the last of which Grisey experimented with a technique he later developed more fully and which is generally known now as "spectral music". *In 1975 he completed Partiels for 18 instruments, a commission from the Ministère des Affaires Culturelles, that was again first performed by L'Itinéraire conducted by Boris de Vinogradov. Only then did he began to think about a large-scale cycle for instrumental forces of increasingly larger number. He thus decided that the first piece of the cycle should be for a solo instrument; and, since the viola plays a prominent part in Périodes, he chose to compose the Prologue for solo viola (1976).* The other pieces were written when commissions came the composer's way, though always keeping in mind that they were to be part of the cycle, and should thus maintain some structural logic with any of the other components of Les Espaces Acoustiques. Thus Modulations for 33 players (1976/7), commissioned by the Ensemble InterContemporain and dedicated to Messiaen on his 70th birthday, was first performed in 1978 conducted by Michel Tabachnik. Transitoires for orchestra, commissioned by the Symphony Orchestra of Sicily, followed in 1980/1 and was first performed in Venice in 1981. Finally, Epilogue for four horns and orchestra completed the cycle in 1985. Its first performance by the BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Peter Eötvös took place in Venice again in 1985.


So, it seems that Grisey ideated the full cycle before composing Prologue, but after or during the first two pieces Périodes and Partiels. This also makes sense because the rest of the work musically builds off the Prologue, plus the name Prologue kind of gives away the fact it's part of a larger work (just as the work ends with an Epilogue).

Anyway, I'm only trying to make sure it qualifies because I love the work and would support the Prologue in a heartbeat.


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Anyway, I'm only trying to make sure it qualifies because I love the work and would support the Prologue in a heartbeat.


The question is whether _Prologue_ was published individually. It so, then it counts as a separate entry. If it was only published with the rest of _Les Espaces acoustiques_, then it wouldn't.


----------



## musicrom

So what's happening with this? Are we done? :lol:


----------



## Portamento

This is my first time hosting something like this, and... well, I have a lot to learn. As senzo said, the discussion period should have been _way_ longer so that questions like the above don't occur during nomination. This is, obviously, completely my fault. I am open to start discussion again if you wish.


----------



## Blancrocher

Portamento said:


> This is my first time hosting something like this, and... well, I have a lot to learn. As senzo said, the discussion period should have been _way_ longer so that questions like the above don't occur during nomination. This is, obviously, completely my fault. I am open to start discussion again if you wish.


These things are a lot of work for the people who take them on--it's nice of you to give it a try.


----------



## Pugg

musicrom said:


> So what's happening with this? Are we done? :lol:


Until now we were.


----------



## senza sordino

Yes, these projects can be a lot of work. I spread most of my work out through the week, so it's only a few minutes each day. I'd rather do that than spend more than one hour once a week compiling data. I filled my idle time each day with a bit of work. 

We do need to discuss the use of electronics with solo instruments. I don't know anything about this. Solo instrument and electronics isn't really a duo and wasn't considered a duo during that project. And if said music isn't a duo, it seems to me this music should be eligible for this project, otherwise it's ineligible anywhere. And solo instrument with electronics is every bit as legitimate as solo music without, I think. 

In the piano trios project, the three op 1 Trios of Beethoven were considered separate entries. Here I'm not so keen to separate different pieces of the same opus, because I don't really want to see 24 separate entries for Paganini Op 1 etc. 

On this forum there are a lot of new threads started each day. It's not difficult for this thread to find itself on page two or three within a day or two. And people need reminding to nominate and post, politely of course. You will need to keep feeding the meter, metaphorically speaking. This thread and project will need to be updated a few times a week so it doesn't get lost in the chatter.


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> Yes, these projects can be a lot of work. I spread most of my work out through the week, so it's only a few minutes each day. I'd rather do that than spend more than one hour once a week compiling data. I filled my idle time each day with a bit of work.
> 
> We do need to discuss the use of electronics with solo instruments. I don't know anything about this. Solo instrument and electronics isn't really a duo and wasn't considered a duo during that project. And if said music isn't a duo, it seems to me this music should be eligible for this project, otherwise it's ineligible anywhere. And solo instrument with electronics is every bit as legitimate as solo music without, I think.
> 
> In the piano trios project, the three op 1 Trios of Beethoven were considered separate entries. Here I'm not so keen to separate different pieces of the same opus, because I don't really want to see 24 separate entries for Paganini Op 1 etc.
> 
> On this forum there are a lot of new threads started each day. It's not difficult for this thread to find itself on page two or three within a day or two. And people need reminding to nominate and post, politely of course. You will need to keep feeding the meter, metaphorically speaking. This thread and project will need to be updated a few times a week so it doesn't get lost in the chatter.


Completely agree. I will dig up the discussion thread so others can voice their opinion.


----------



## Portamento

*Round one nomination is over for the time being. Now voting begins. Here are your top 15 most nominated works you will be casting your votes for (in no particular order):*

Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for Violin Solo
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for Flute Solo, L 129
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
Honegger, Arthur: _Dance de la Chèvre_ for Flute Solo, H 39
Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for Flute Solo
Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27

A total of nine TC users nominated 43 works in round one. The 28 that didn't make the voting list will need to be re-nominated in a future round. They are as follows (again, in no particular order):

Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for Violin Solo
Saunders Smith, Stuart: _Links_ for Vibraphone Solo
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in C-sharp minor for Cello Solo, Op. 134
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Britten, Benjamin: _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for Oboe Solo, Op. 49
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
Lucier, Alvin: _Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra_ for Triangle Solo
Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for Cello Solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55
Pintscher, Matthias: Seven Bagatelles with Apotheosis of the Glass Harmonica for Bass Clarinet Solo
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
Berio, Luciano: Sequenza V, for Trombone Solo
Rodrigo, Joaquín: Capriccio for Violin Solo
Hespos, Hans-Joachim: _Santur_ for Dulcimer Solo
Mahnkopf, Claus-Steffen: _deconstructing accordion_ for Accordion Solo
Igor, Stravinsky: _Elegy_ for Viola (or Violin) Solo
Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for Viola Solo
Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Adagio_ for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_, Op. 43
Tavener, John: _Threnos_ for Cello Solo
Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for Violin Solo
Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
Dumitrescu, Iancu: _Gnosis_ for Double bass Solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
Hume, Tobias: _Captain Hume's Pavan_ for Viol Solo

nathanb, you nomination of Billone's _Mani.De Leonardis_ is not for a solo instrument. If I am not mistaken, it is scored for four automobiles' suspensions (three cars', one bus') and two glass bowls. Would you like to clarify or replace your nomination with another work. I continued because, either way, the matter wouldn't have swayed the outcome of the voting list.

All else aside, *let the voting commence.*


----------



## Portamento

I will be bumping this thread periodically so more people can see it. _If you are not nominating because you are disinterested in "these list things", at least vote!_

Another thing: *If you are unhappy with the (rocky) nomination round, please freely voice your opinion. I will restart if enough participants feel this way.*


----------



## hustlefan

1 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
2 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
3 Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
4 Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
5 Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
6 Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
7 Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
8 Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
9 Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
10 Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72


----------



## Portamento

hustlefan said:


> 10 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
> 9 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
> 8 Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
> 7 Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
> 6 Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
> 5 Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
> 4 Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
> 3 Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
> 2 Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
> 1 Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72


Just to clarify, Bach is your first-placed and Britten your last? If so, I would prefer it if you went from '1' to '10' next time onwards.


----------



## Bettina

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
4. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
5. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
6. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
7. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
8. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
9. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
10. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72


----------



## Portamento

Bettina said:


> 10. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
> 9. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
> 8. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
> 7. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
> 6. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
> 5. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
> 4. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
> 3. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
> 2. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
> 1. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72


I ask you the same question as in post #58.


----------



## hustlefan

Portamento said:


> Just to clarify, Bach is your first-placed and Britten your last? If so, I would prefer it if you went from '1' to '10' next time onwards.


I've made the change as you requested


----------



## Bettina

Portamento said:


> I ask you the same question as in post #58.


Sorry about that - I was applying the system that we used in the piano trio project, without stopping to think about whether that was the appropriate format for this project. I've now edited my post, so that my first choice is #1 and so on.


----------



## Portamento

Bettina said:


> Sorry about that - I was applying the system that we used in the piano trio project, without stopping to think about whether that was the appropriate format for this project. I've now edited my post, so that my first choice is #1 and so on.


No need to be sorry. I just find it easier this way.


----------



## senza sordino

When does the voting end? I have some listening to do, I'm not familiar with all of these pieces.


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> When does the voting end? I have some listening to do, I'm not familiar with all of these pieces.


Sorry - *Voting for Round One ends Sunday, April 16 at 8pm (3am) PST (GMT).*


----------



## Trout

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
3. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
5. Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
6. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
7. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
8. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
9. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for Violin Solo
10. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115


----------



## Portamento

Bump in case anyone wants to vote now. There is still about two weeks remaining to listen, so don't feel rushed.


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
2. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
3. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
5. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
6. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
7. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
8. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
9. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
10. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27


----------



## Portamento

*Just over 10 days to vote for position 1-10.*


----------



## tortkis

round 1 vote

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
4. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
5. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
6. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
7. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
8. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for Violin Solo
9. Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
10. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25


----------



## Portamento

Votes for pos. 1-10:

*1* Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
*2* Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
*3* Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for Violin Solo
*4* Bach, Johann Sebastian: _Partita_ in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
*5* Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
*6* Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
*7* Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
*8* Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for Flute Solo, L 129
*9* Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
*10* Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25


----------



## Guest

My list looks kinda pretentious to me right now. But then, I also remind myself that the more pretentious thing to do would be to lie to myself about what I listen to.


----------



## Portamento

nathanb said:


> My list looks kinda pretentious to me right now. But then, I also remind myself that the more pretentious thing to do would be to lie to myself about what I listen to.


I will definitely support you on modern works when we are nominating for positions, say, 21-30. I think that by 30 most pre-1900 works would have been exhausted. While I love me some Schnittke, Shchedrin, Hovhaness, and Toch, you've got to admit that Bach reigns supreme (at least on this list). Have you heard the Reger cello suites? Top of my nominating list for 11-20.


----------



## tortkis

nathanb said:


> My list looks kinda pretentious to me right now. But then, I also remind myself that the more pretentious thing to do would be to lie to myself about what I listen to.


I think your list is very good. I didn't nominate in the 1st round (due to the piano trio thread) but I like some of your nominations a lot (Freeman Etudes would be among my personal top 10) and some look quite interesting.


----------



## Portamento

tortkis said:


> I think your list is very good. I didn't nominate in the 1st round (due to the piano trio thread) but I like some of your nominations a lot (Freeman Etudes would be among my personal top 10) and some look quite interesting.


Couldn't agree more. You should feel encouraged to participate no matter your musical tastes.

Are you going to vote Nathan? It would be great if you did. If not, know that I heard _deconstructing accordion_ and found it interesting (to say the least). It's a good interesting though, and I am going to nominate it in the next round.


----------



## senza sordino

1 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
2 Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
3 Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
4 Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
5 Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
6 Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
7 Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
8 Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
9 Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for Violin Solo 
10 Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129

(I didn't vote for one of my nominees, oh well)


----------



## Guest

Mani.De Leonardis is indeed for a variety of percussion instruments, but all are played by one percussionist. This is pretty standard for percussion music, so I thought it would qualify.

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
3. Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for Violin Solo
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
5. Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
6. Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for Flute Solo, L 129
7. Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for Flute Solo
8. Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
9. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
10. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1


----------



## Portamento

nathanb said:


> Mani.De Leonardis is indeed for a variety of percussion instruments, but all are played by one percussionist. This is pretty standard for percussion music, so I thought it would qualify.


Hmm... after reading this I agree that it should qualify. I've added it to the nominations.


----------



## Portamento

*Voting for Round 1 closes a week from tomorrow.* 11 people nominated and eight have voted so far; I'm looking for those three "missing" users to cast their votes in the meantime.


----------



## Trout

Is there a brave soul out there who won't put Bach at no. 1? 

Also, I would think that, since participation isn't that high so far, it makes sense to expand the nomination round so that we can each nominate 15 pieces. That would probably allow us to establish a stronger consensus going forward, as I've noticed a few pieces have made the voting list based on only a couple nominations. Any thoughts about that?


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> Is there a brave soul out there who won't put Bach at no. 1?
> 
> Also, I would think that, since participation isn't that high so far, it makes sense to expand the nomination round so that we can each nominate 15 pieces. That would probably allow us to establish a stronger consensus going forward, as I've noticed a few pieces have made the voting list based on only a couple nominations. Any thoughts about that?


That's probably a good idea. Expand the number of pieces we can nominate and this will increase the chances we will have something in common to go forward to the voting round, and increase the pool of honourable mentions. Although this isn't a genre I know much about, I already exhausted most of my nominations in the first round.

As for the Bach solo violin: Don't you think the Chaconne is just about the greatest musical achievement of any genre?


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Is there a brave soul out there who won't put Bach at no. 1?
> 
> Also, I would think that, since participation isn't that high so far, it makes sense to expand the nomination round so that we can each nominate 15 pieces. That would probably allow us to establish a stronger consensus going forward, as I've noticed a few pieces have made the voting list based on only a couple nominations. Any thoughts about that?


That's a good idea; I will definitely implement it in the next nomination round. I feel that after Bach at the top modern works will make up the majority of the list.


----------



## Bettina

Trout said:


> ...Is there a brave soul out there who won't put Bach at no. 1? ...


I don't think that bravery (or the lack thereof) has anything to do with it. I'm assuming that people are giving Bach the top spot because they genuinely prefer his solo works over those of other composers - and with good reason! I know that I, personally, would never misrepresent my preferences in order to fit in with the crowd...at least not on TC, where I'm anonymous!  Real life is a different matter...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I don't think that bravery (or the lack thereof) has anything to do with it. I'm assuming that people are giving Bach the top spot because they genuinely prefer his solo works over those of other composers - and with good reason! I know that I, personally, would never misrepresent my preferences in order to fit in with the crowd...at least not on TC, where I'm anonymous!  Real life is a different matter...


Of course. One should be true to oneself and not bow to any pressure to do otherwise.


----------



## Trout

Bettina said:


> I don't think that bravery (or the lack thereof) has anything to do with it. I'm assuming that people are giving Bach the top spot because they genuinely prefer his solo works over those of other composers - and with good reason! I know that I, personally, would never misrepresent my preferences in order to fit in with the crowd...at least not on TC, where I'm anonymous!  Real life is a different matter...


We agree. I don't doubt that everyone's list is backed up by his or her personal preferences. My comment's main purpose was just to point out, facetiously, how much of a consensus pick Bach's solo violin and cello works are, which is especially remarkable on a site with as diverse tastes as this one.


----------



## Portamento

*Voting ends on Sunday, April 16, at 8pm (3am) PST (GMT). That is just under a week from today so everyone that hasn't should start casting their votes.*


----------



## Portamento

Bump for people that still need to vote.


----------



## Selby

1.	Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2.	Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3.	Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
4.	Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
5.	Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
6.	Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
7.	Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for Violin Solo
8. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
9.	Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
10.	Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8


----------



## musicrom

1. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
2. Bach: Cello Suites
3. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
4. Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
5. Ysaye: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin
6. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin
7. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major
8. Bartók: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
9. Debussy: Syrinx for Flute Solo, L 129
10. Bach: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013


----------



## Portamento

*Voting is drawing to a close. It will end this Sunday at 8pm (3pm) PST (GMT). Make sure you get your votes in before this time.*


----------



## Portamento

Bump. Read the above post for the Round 1 voting deadline. I'm really pushing people to vote now!


----------



## Portamento

*10 hours left to vote.*

Here are your options again (in no particular order):

Bartók, Béla: _Sonata_ for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for Violin Solo
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for Flute Solo, L 129
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
Honegger, Arthur: _Dance de la Chèvre_ for Flute Solo, H 39
Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for Flute Solo
Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27


----------



## Portamento

*Two hours till voting closes.*


----------



## Portamento

*Round 1 voting is now over.* (I accidentally gave you guys an extra half-hour.)

Give me a second to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Here are your top 10 works in the solo repertoire:*

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
4. Bartók, Béla: _Sonata_ for Violin Solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for Flute Solo, L 129
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for Viola Solo
7. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
8. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1 
[9.] Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for Violin Solo
[9.] Bach, Johann Sebastian: _Partita_ in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013


----------



## Portamento

List of works which will need to be re-nominated:

Huma, Tobias: Captain Hume's Pavan for Viol Solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
Mahnkopf, Claus-Steffen: deconstructing accordion for Accordion Solo
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Pintscher, Matthias: Seven Bagatelles with Apotheosis of the Glass Harmonica for Bass Clarinet Solo
Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for Violin Solo
Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for Cello Solo
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
Ligeti, György: Sonata for Cello Solo
Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
Saunders Smith, Stuart: Links for Vibraphone Solo
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55 
Kurtág, György: Hipartita, Op. 43 
Hespos, Hans-Joachim: Santur for Dulcimer Solo
Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
Rodrigo, Joaquín: Capriccio for Violin Solo
Lucier, Alvin: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestrafor Triangle Solo
Tavener, John: Threnon for Cello Solo
Billone, Pierluigi: Mani.De Leonardis for Four Automobile Springs and Glass [one player]
_Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39_


----------



## Portamento

*This round you may nominate up to 15 works. Remember that works including a solo instrument 'accompanied' by electronics or tape are allowed.*

*As you can see, Berio's Sequenza VII for violin solo and Bach's Partita for flute solo are tied for 9th place. Please specify which work you want to win this tiebreaker with your nominations.*

*Round 2 nomination ends on Sunday, April 30, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).*

This has been a fun project to organize - I look forward to the future rounds.


----------



## hustlefan

Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
Kurtág, György: Hipartita, Op. 43
Ligeti, György: Sonata for Cello Solo
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent, for Alto Flute Solo
Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for Violin Solo
Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy, for Viola Solo
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72

Bach for the ninth-place tiebreaker


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
2. Abel: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba, WK 186-212
3. Grisey: Prologue, for viola
4. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute
5. Kurtág: Hipartita, for violin, op. 43
6. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
7. Saariaho: Sept Papillons, for cello
8. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
9. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, for viola and sound icon, op. 63
10. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for Clarinet Solo
11. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
12. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
13. Dumitrescu: Gnosis, for double bass
14. Haas: Solo, for viola d'amore
15. Aperghis: Parlando, for double bass

(subject to revision...)

My tie-breaker vote is for Berio.

I remember going to an all-Saariaho concert about a year ago where the musicians played a handful of her small-scale/chamber works accompanied by some abstract visuals. It was a very memorable night, partly because the composer herself was in attendance and appeared pleased with the performances. I, myself, was particularly transfixed by the magical performance of _Six Japanese Gardens_. The pulsating electronic whispers blending and juxtaposing with the brass cymbals, timpani, tambourine, gong... the sounds were so alive. It's hard to convey the aural experience of hearing electronics live, but I have not since felt the same sensations by simply listening to recordings.


----------



## Selby

1. Hovhaness: Sonata for Solo Viola, op. 423
2. Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, 96 pieces for flute solo in 3 series, opp. 198- 200
3. Gilardino: 60 studies for solo guitar
4. Grisey: Prologue, for viola
5. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
6. Kurtág: Hipartita, for violin, op. 43
7. Ligeti: Sonata for solo cello 
8. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp, Op. 127
9. Nørgård: The Secret Melody for solo violin
10. Thorvaldsdottir: Transitions for cello


----------



## Portamento

hustlefan said:


> Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
> Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
> Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
> Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
> Kurtág, György: Hipartita, Op. 43
> Ligeti, György: Sonata for Cello Solo
> Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
> Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
> Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
> Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent, for Alto Flute Solo
> Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for Violin Solo
> Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy, for Viola Solo
> Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
> Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
> Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
> 
> Bach for the ninth-place tiebreaker


Before I count your nominations, can I confirm that your nomination are ranked? Sorry - I forgot to include this in my previous reply. If they _are_ ranked, Britten is your first and Weinberg your last? Thanks.


----------



## musicrom

Portamento said:


> Before I count your nominations, can I confirm that your nomination are ranked? Sorry - I forgot to include this in my previous reply. If they _are_ ranked, Britten is your first and Weinberg your last? Thanks.


It looks like they're listed in alphabetical order.


----------



## Portamento

1. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
2. Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for Violin Solo
3. Roman, Johan Helmich: _Assaggio_ for Violin Solo
4. Britten, Benjamin: _Suite_ for Cello Solo, Op. 72
5. Hovhaness, Alan: _Sonata_ for Viola Solo, Op. 423
6. Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for Viola Solo
7. Corigliano, John: _The Red Violin Caprices_
8. Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for Violin Solo
9. Piazzolla, Astor: _Tango-Études_ for Flute Solo 
10. Sciarrino, Salvatore: _Vagabone Blu_ for Accordion Solo
11. Jolivet, André: Five _Incantations_ for Flute Solo
12. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Violo Solo, Op. 131d
13. Hovhaness, Alan: _Sonata_ for Flute Solo, Op. 118
14. Godard, Benjamin: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
15. Gallay, Jacques François: 40 Preludes for Horn Solo, Op. 27


----------



## Portamento

musicrom said:


> It looks like they're listed in alphabetical order.


Ah, you're right. Hopefully they reply so they can re-arrange their nominations.


----------



## Guest

A friend and I were listening to some Dumitrescu today. Now I'm all up in the air again about Medium III or Gnosis for his best double bass piece. I'll have to do a side-by-side again. No change for now. Not that it matters lol. Dumitrescu in the top 20? Pfft.

Also, woo for the inclusion of tape.

1. Gérard Grisey: _Prologue_
2. John Cage: _Freeman Etudes_
3. Iancu Dumitrescu: _Gnosis_
4. Luciano Berio: _Sequenza V_
5. Pierre Boulez: _Anthèmes II_
6. Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf: _Deconstructing Accordion_
7. Edgard Varèse: _Density 21.5_
8. Iannis Xenakis: _Nomos Alpha_
9. Kaija Saariaho: _Six Japanese Gardens_
10. Roberto Fabbriciani: _Glaciers In Extinction_
11. Stuart Saunders Smith: _Links_
12. Pierluigi Billone: _Mani.De Leonardis_
13. György Ligeti: _Sonata for Cello Solo_
14. Matthias Pintscher: _Sieben Bagatellen Mit Apotheose Der Glasharmonika_
15. Alvin Lucier:_ Silver Streetcar For The Orchestra_

Berio can break the tie


----------



## hustlefan

Portamento said:


> Before I count your nominations, can I confirm that your nomination are ranked? Sorry - I forgot to include this in my previous reply. If they _are_ ranked, Britten is your first and Weinberg your last? Thanks.


I forgot that they need to be ranked so here they are again ranked.

1. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
2. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
4. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
5. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
6. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
7. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
8. Ligeti, György: Sonata for Cello Solo
9. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
10. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
11. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy, for Viola Solo
12. Kurtág, György: Hipartita, Op. 43
13. Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent, for Alto Flute Solo
14. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for Violin Solo
15. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> 9. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, for viola and sound icon, op. 63


Okay okay, that's a little sketchy because Rădulescu's "sound icons" are basically retuned pianos, but I'll let it slide (even though the work really should be in the chamber duo list).



Selby said:


> 3. Gilardino: 60 studies for solo guitar
> ...
> 8. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp, Op. 127


Guitar and harp works are not eligible for this list (especially not guitar because it already has a quite large solo repertoire). I suppose you could say the same for a violin's solo repertoire, but the guitar is mainly played as a solo instrument, while a violinist is used to being accompanied by a pianist. Anyways, would you like to re-nominate? Otherwise I can just count your votes this round and from now on no more harp or guitar (or piano, obviously!) works?

Also, you didn't answer the tiebreaker (whether this was intentionally or not). I encourage you to do so because it will make the decision more of a group consensus. Berio's _Sequenza VIII_ or Bach's Flute _Partita_ for 9th place?

Thanks.


----------



## Trout

Portamento said:


> Okay okay, that's a little sketchy because Rădulescu's "sound icons" are basically retuned pianos, but I'll let it slide (even though the work really should be in the chamber duo list).


Very interesting, I actually didn't know that. I never would have guessed those sounds were from a piano based on just listening. In spite of how much I like Radulescu's piece, I'd personally rather not create a weird exception to the rules. So could you kindly substitute the Radulescu in my list with Takemitsu's Air for flute?


----------



## Selby

Portamento said:


> Guitar and harp works are not eligible for this list (especially not guitar because it already has a quite large solo repertoire). I suppose you could say the same for a violin's solo repertoire, but the guitar is mainly played as a solo instrument, while a violinist is used to being accompanied by a pianist. Anyways, would you like to re-nominate? Otherwise I can just count your votes this round and from now on no more harp or guitar (or piano, obviously!) works?
> 
> Also, you didn't answer the tiebreaker (whether this was intentionally or not). I encourage you to do so because it will make the decision more of a group consensus. Berio's _Sequenza VIII_ or Bach's Flute _Partita_ for 9th place?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for not reading the directions more carefully. I'll just leave my list at 8 for now - my mental capacity seems limited in this moment and I don't want to think too hard. I'll nominate the BACH for 9th place. Thanks!


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Very interesting, I actually didn't know that. I never would have guessed those sounds were from a piano based on just listening. In spite of how much I like Radulescu's piece, I'd personally rather not create a weird exception to the rules. So could you kindly substitute the Radulescu in my list with Takemitsu's Air for flute?


Thanks for adjusting. There are other Rădulescu pieces for solo viola (_Agnus Dei_, _Lux Animae_) that I hope will make the top 30. I have substituted Takemitsu's _Air_ as per your request.



Selby said:


> Sorry for not reading the directions more carefully. I'll just leave my list at 8 for now - my mental capacity seems limited in this moment and I don't want to think too hard. I'll nominate the BACH for 9th place. Thanks!


Thank you for dropping those two works. Bach gets another vote.


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> Very interesting, I actually didn't know that. I never would have guessed those sounds were from a piano based on just listening. In spite of how much I like Radulescu's piece, I'd personally rather not create a weird exception to the rules. So could you kindly substitute the Radulescu in my list with Takemitsu's Air for flute?


I know that the sound icons are sometimes bowed, so I wondered if maybe you listed that piece because the sound icon is played by the violist or something.


----------



## Portamento

nathanb said:


> I know that the sound icons are sometimes bowed, so I wondered if maybe you listed that piece because the sound icon is played by the violist or something.


The inclusion of sound icons is very debatable. Wikipedia defines the instrument as a "lidless grand piano that has been placed on its side, so that it resembles a harp." Additionally, nylon cords are rosined and woven behind the piano strings. The cord bowed against the strings is what makes that ominous, resonating timbre that we all know and love (thus their classification as a string instrument). It is further debatable whether sound icons are an instrument at all, rather than just a modified grand piano. After some discussion, tape and electronics were included, not other accompanying 'instruments'. I am even inclined to say that it would have been eligible for the top recommended chamber duo project (if, of course, the list would have gone on so long as for Rădulescu to take part).

Also, _Intimate Rituals_ (the work in question) calls for multiple sound icons, further defying the whole 'solo repertoire' concept.


----------



## Guest

Portamento said:


> The inclusion of sound icons is very debatable. Wikipedia defines the instrument as a "lidless grand piano that has been placed on its side, so that it resembles a harp." Additionally, nylon cords are rosined and woven behind the piano strings. The cord bowed against the strings is what makes that ominous, resonating timbre that we all know and love (thus their classification as a string instrument). It is further debatable whether sound icons are an instrument at all, rather than just a modified grand piano. After some discussion, tape and electronics were included, not other accompanying 'instruments'. I am even inclined to say that it would have been eligible for the top recommended chamber duo project (if, of course, the list would have gone on so long as for Rădulescu to take part).
> 
> Also, _Intimate Rituals_ (the work in question) calls for multiple sound icons, further defying the whole 'solo repertoire' concept.


I would say Radulescu has enough real solo works (_Das Andere_ seems a good choice) to nominate, myself. But by all means, promote the man. And go listen to _Clepsydra_, while you're at it.


----------



## Portamento

nathanb said:


> I would say Radulescu has enough real solo works (_Das Andere_ seems a good choice) to nominate, myself. But by all means, promote the man. And go listen to _Clepsydra_, while you're at it.


I'm a huge fan of Rădulescu's string quartets and have never heard his substantial viola works, so yes, I have some listening to do!


----------



## Bettina

My nominations:

1. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses After Ovid for Solo Oboe
2. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
3. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
4. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
5. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
6. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
7. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55 
8. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
9. Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
10. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
11. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
12. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
13. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy, for Viola Solo
14. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
15. Rodrigo, Joaquín: Capriccio for Violin Solo

I vote for Bach to break the tie.


----------



## tortkis

nominations

1. Cage, John: Freeman Etudes for violin solo
2. Schweinitz, Wolfgang von: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
4. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A Major, for viola d'amore
5. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
6. Hersch, Michael: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
7. Hellermann, William: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
8. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
9. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
10. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata For Solo Contrabass Op. 108
11. Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for Cello Solo
12. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
13. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for Flute Solo
14. Takemitsu, Toru: Air, for flute
15. Harvey, Jonathan: Curve With Plateau for Cello Solo

Tie breaker: I vote for Bach.


----------



## Portamento

Just a reminder: Nomination for Round 2 will end *this Sunday*.


----------



## Portamento

*Round 2 nomination ends today at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).*


----------



## musicrom

I'm kind of scrambling to complete my list, but here's 14 for now. I might add one if I hear something I like a lot before the deadline, but that's unlikely. I'll abstain on the tiebreaker vote.

1. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for Viola
2. Britten, Benjamin: 6 Metamorphoses after Ovid
3. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo
4. Hindemith, Paul: Viola Sonata No. 1
5. Gordon, Michael: Industry
6. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-pesnya for viola
7. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo
8. Rihm, Wolfgang: Uber die Linie VII
9. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola
10. Buyanovsky, Vitaly: 4 Improvisations for Horn Solo
11. Carter, Elliott: Scrivo in Vento
12. Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Solo Trumpet
13. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V
14. Ung, Chinary: Khse Buon


----------



## Portamento

musicrom said:


> 5. Gordon, Michael: Industry (does this count? it's for amplified cello and electronics)


Yes, it does.

Thank you for your nominations.


----------



## Portamento

*Round 2 Nomination is now over.*

Give me a few minutes to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Works open for Round 2 Voting:*
_(in no particular order, as decided on by the 8 TC users that participated in the previous round)_

Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for cello solo
Britten, Benjamin: _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for oboe solo, Op. 49
Britten, Benjamin: _Suite for Cello_, Op. 72
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for violin solo, TWV 40:14-25
Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for violin solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo
Grisey, Gérald: _Prologue_ for viola solo
Vieuxtemps, Henri: _Capriccio_ for viola solo, Op. 55
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for flute solo
Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for viola (or violin) solo
Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_ for violin solo, Op. 43
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Adagio_ for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)

*You may vote for up to ten of the aforementioned works. 
Remember to rank your ballots.*


----------



## Portamento

*Round 2 Voting is now open.*

*Voting closes on Sunday, May 7, at 8pm (3am) PST (GMT).*

_P.S.:_ Bach won the tie-breaker.


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
2. Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo
3. Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
4. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for flute solo
5. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
7. Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
8. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
9. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
10. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo


----------



## hustlefan

1. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for Glass Armonica Solo, KV 356 (617a)
2. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for Flute Solo
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
4. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
5. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello Solo, Op. 72
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
7. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
8. Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
9. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
10. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c


----------



## Guest

1. Grisey, Gérald: _Prologue_ for viola solo
2. Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo
3. Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for cello solo
4. Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for flute solo
5. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
6. Britten, Benjamin: _Suite for Cello_, Op. 72
7. Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for viola (or violin) solo
8. Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_ for violin solo, Op. 43
9. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
10. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Adagio_ for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)


----------



## Selby

1 Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
2 Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
3 Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo
4Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
5 Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)
6 Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for flute solo
7 Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
8 Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
9 Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
10 Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115


----------



## Portamento

Three days remain to vote for positions 11-20. Only four people have cast their ballots so far; I am hoping for a few more to start trickling in.


----------



## musicrom

Dang, I'm in the process of listening to all of these and so far, they've all been really good. I don't know how I'm going to be able to rank these, but I'll do my best to remember once I finish listening to all of them. Good job on the nominations, TC!


----------



## Portamento

1 Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for flute solo
2 Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
3 Grisey, Gérald: _Prologue_ for viola solo
4 Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for violin solo
5 Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_ for violin solo, Op. 43
6 Britten, Benjamin: _Suite for Cello_, Op. 72
7 Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for viola (or violin) solo
8 Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
9 Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for cello solo
10 Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo


----------



## Bettina

1. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
2. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
3. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for violin solo, TWV 40:14-25
5. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)
6. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for viola solo, Op. 55
7. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for flute solo
8. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
9. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
10. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo


----------



## Portamento

*Voting closes today/tomorrow - Sunday, May 7, at 8pm (3am) PST (GMT).*


----------



## tortkis

round 2 votes

1. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
2. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for violin solo, TWV 40:14-25
3. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
4. Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
5. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
6. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
7. Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
8. Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo
9. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
10. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for glass harmonica solo, KV 356 (617a)


----------



## musicrom

Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for viola solo, Op. 55
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for violin solo, TWV 40:14-25
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo


----------



## Portamento

Well - here I am, missing the voting deadline by half an hour again. Give me a few minutes to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Here are your top 20 works in the solo repertoire:*

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for flute solo, L 129
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for viola solo
7. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
8. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1 
9. Bach, Johann Sebastian: _Partita_ in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
10. Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_ for violin solo
11. Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for flute solo
12. Grisey, Gérald: _Prologue_ for viola solo
13. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
14. Britten, Benjamin: _Suite for Cello_, Op. 72
[15.] Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
[15.] Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_ for violin solo, Op. 43
18. Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for cello solo
19. Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for violin solo
20. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Adagio_ for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be re-nominated in future rounds:

Britten, Benjamin: _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for oboe solo, Op. 49
Vieuxtemps, Henri: _Capriccio_ for viola solo, Op. 55 
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 423
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Honegger, Arthur: _Dance de la Chèvre_ for flute solo, H 39
Saariaho, Kaija:_ Six Japanese Gardens_ for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
Boulez, Pierre: _Anthèmes II_ for violin solo (w/ electronics)
Dumitrescu, Iancu: _Gnosis_ for double-bass solo
Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza IX_ for clarinet solo
Piazzolla, Astor: _Tango-Études_ for flute solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
Takemitsu, Tōru: _Air_ for flute solo
Schweinitz, Wolfgang von: _Plainsound Counterpoint_ for double-bass solo, Op. 56
Roman, Johan Helmich: _Assaggio_ for violin solo
Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza V_ for trombone solo
Petzold, Christian: _Partita_ in A major for viola d'amore solo
Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
Mahnkopf, Claus-Steffen: _deconstructing accordion_ for accordion solo
Hersch, Michael: _Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello_
Gordon, Michael: _Industry_ for amplified cello solo [w/ electronics]
Saariaho, Kaija: _Sept Papillons_ for cello solo
Corigliano, John: _The Red Violin Caprices_ for violin solo
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Hellermann, William: _Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December_ for flute solo
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Song for Viola Solo, Op. 107
Glass, Philip: _Songs and Poems_ for solo cello
Koechlin, Charles:_ Les Chants de Nectaire_ for flute solo, Opp. 198-200
Purcell, Henry: _Prelude_ in G minor for violin solo, ZN 773
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
Rihm, Wolfgang: _Über die Linie VII_ for violin solo
Stravinsky, Igor: _Three Pieces_ for clarinet solo
Sciarrino, Salvatore: _Vagabone Blu_ for accordion solo
Fabbriciani, Roberto: _Glaciers in Extinction_ for hyperbass flute solo
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata for Double-bass Solo, Op. 108
Saunders Smith, Stuart: _Links_ for vibraphone solo
Jolivet, André: Five _Incantations_ for flute solo
Bujanovsky, Vitaly: _Four Improvisations_ for horn solo
Billone, Pierluigi: _Mani.De Leonardis_ for four automobile springs and glass [one player]
Carter, Elliott: _Scrivo in Vento for Flute Alone_
Hovhaness, Alan: _Sonata_ for Flute Solo, Op. 118
Saariaho, Kaija: _Couleurs du vent_ for alto flute solo
Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Trumpet Solo
Haas, Georg Friedrich: _Solo_ for viola d'amore solo
Pintscher, Matthias: _Seven Bagatelles with Apotheosis of the Glass Harmonica_ for bass clarinet solo
Nørgård, Per: _The Secret Melody_ for violin/viola solo
Godard, Benjamin: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
Aho, Kalevi: _Solo V_ for bassoon solo
Aperghis, Georges: _Parlando_ for double-bass solo
Lucier, Alvin: _Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra_ for triangle solo
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: _Transitions_ for cello solo
Gallay, Jacques François: 40 Preludes for Horn Solo, Op. 27
Rodrigo, Joaquín: _Capriccio_ for violin solo
Harvey, Jonathan: _Curve with Plateaux_ for cello solo
Ung, Chinary: _Khse Buon_ for cello solo
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in C-sharp minor for Cello Solo, Op. 134
Huma, Tobias: Captain Hume's Pavan for viol solo
Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
Hespos, Hans-Joachim: _Santur_ for dulcimer solo
Tavener, John: _Threnos_ for cello solo


----------



## Portamento

*Round 3 Nomination will end on Sunday, May 21, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT). As per the previous round, you may nominate up to 15 works. *
*

There is also a tiebreaker for 15th place - between Ligeti's Sonata for cello solo and Stravinsky's Elegy for viola (or violin) solo. Make sure to include who you think should win in your nominations this round.*


----------



## hustlefan

1. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
2. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
3. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
5. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
6. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
7. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
8. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
9. Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent, for Alto Flute Solo
10. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
11. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for viola solo, Op. 55
12. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
13. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
14. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
15. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V for bassoon solo


Ligeti for the tiebreaker


----------



## Trout

1. Abel: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba, WK 186-212
2. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
3. Saariaho: Sept Papillons, for cello
4. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
5. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
6. Berio: Sequenza IX, for clarinet
7. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for Clarinet Solo
8. Takemitsu: Air, for flute
9. Marshall: September Canons, for violin and electronic processing
10. Radulescu: Das Andere, for viola, op. 49
11. Carter: 4 Lauds, for violin
12. Xenakis: Rebonds, for percussion
13. Dumitrescu: Gnosis, for double bass
14. Haas: Solo, for viola d'amore
15. Aperghis: Parlando, for double bass

I also vote for Ligeti.


----------



## Guest

Cool list  I vote Ligeti to break the tie. Sorry Igor.

1. John Cage: _Freeman Etudes_
2. Iancu Dumitrescu: _Gnosis_
3. Luciano Berio: _Sequenza V_
4. Pierre Boulez: _Anthèmes II_
5. Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf: _Deconstructing Accordion_
6. Kaija Saariaho: _Six Japanese Gardens_
7. Helmut Lachenmann: _Pression_
8. Roberto Fabbriciani: _Glaciers In Extinction_
9. Stuart Saunders Smith: _Links_
10. Pierluigi Billone: _Mani.De Leonardis_
11. Horațiu Rădulescu: _Das Andere_
12. Brian Ferneyhough: _Mnemosyne_
13. Matthias Pintscher: _Sieben Bagatellen Mit Apotheose Der Glasharmonika_
14. Alvin Lucier: _Silver Streetcar For The Orchestra_
15. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _In Freundschaft_


----------



## musicrom

1. Britten, Benjamin: 6 Metamorphoses after Ovid
2. Prokofiev, Sergei: Sonata in D major
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo
4. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo
5. Hindemith, Paul: Viola Sonata No. 1
6. Gordon, Michael: Industry
7. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-pesnya for viola
8. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo
9. Rihm, Wolfgang: Uber die Linie VII
10. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola
11. Buyanovsky, Vitaly: 4 Improvisations for Horn Solo
12. Carter, Elliott: Scrivo in Vento
13. Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Solo Trumpet
14. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V
15. Ung, Chinary: Khse Buon

Tiebreaker vote: Stravinsky


----------



## Portamento

hustlefan said:


> 1. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for Violin Solo, Op. 115
> 2. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
> 3. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
> 4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
> 5. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for Clarinet Solo
> 6. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
> *7. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143*
> 8. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
> 9. Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent, for Alto Flute Solo
> 10. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
> 11. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for viola solo, Op. 55
> *12. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
> *13. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
> 14. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
> 15. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V for bassoon solo


I don't blame you - that Honegger is quite a fine piece of music....

But I still must ask you to replace one of them.


----------



## hustlefan

Portamento said:


> I don't blame you - that Honegger is quite a fine piece of music....
> 
> But I still must ask you to replace one of them.


12. Sessions: Sonata for solo Violin


----------



## Bettina

1. Britten, Benjamin:*Six Metamorphoses after Ovid*for oboe solo, Op. 49
2. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
4. Vieuxtemps, Henri:*Capriccio*for viola solo, Op. 55
5. Piazzolla, Astor:*Tango-Études*for flute solo
6. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
7. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Song for Viola Solo, Op. 107
8. Petzold, Christian:*Partita*in A major for viola d'amore solo
9. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
10. Koechlin, Charles:*Les Chants de Nectaire*for flute solo, Opp. 198-200
11. Jolivet, André: Five*Incantations*for flute solo
12. Purcell, Henry:*Prelude*in G minor for violin solo, ZN 773
13. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
14. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
15. Honegger, Arthur:*Dance de la Chèvre*for flute solo, H 39

I vote for Stravinsky to break the tie.


----------



## Portamento

1 Roman, Johan Helmich: _Assaggi_ for Violin Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
2 Boulez, Pierre: _Anthèmes II_ for violin solo and electronics
3 Rădulescu, Horațiu: _Das Andere_ for viola solo, Op. 49
4 Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata for Solo Violin No. 3, Op. 126
5 Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
6 Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
7 Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza IX_ for clarinet solo
8 Sciarrino, Salvatore: _Vagabone Blu_ for accordion solo
9 Tavener, John: _Threnos_ for cello solo
10 Dumitrescu, Iancu: _Gnosis_ for double-bass solo
11 Piazzolla, Astor: _Tango-Études_ for flute solo
12 Hovhaness, Alan: _Sonata_ for Viola Solo, Op. 423
13 Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
14 Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
15 Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo

I will abstain on this tie-breaker.


----------



## Portamento

A week left to nominate works for Round 3.


----------



## tortkis

round 3 nomination

1. Cage, John: Freeman Etudes for violin solo
2. Schweinitz, Wolfgang von: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
3. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
4. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A Major, for viola d'amore
5. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
6. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
7. Hersch, Michael: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
8. Hellermann, William: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
9. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
10. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata For Solo Contrabass Op. 108
11. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
12. Harvey, Jonathan: Curve With Plateau for Cello Solo
13. Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: 2 Sonatas for unaccompanied violin
14. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
15. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for Flute Solo

tiebreaker vote: Ligeti


----------



## Nereffid

Round 3 nomination:

1. Glass, Philip: Partita for solo violin
2. Xenakis, Iannis: Rebonds
3. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
4. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
5. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
6. Schulhoff, Erwin: Solo violin sonata
7. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
8. Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt, for solo flute (w/ electronics)
9. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
10. Britten, Benjamin: Cello Suite No. 3, Op. 87
11. Baadsvik, Øystein: Fnugg for solo tuba
12. Nordheim, Arne: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
13. Xenakis, Iannis: Psappha
14. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
15. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2

Tiebreaker: Ligeti


----------



## Guest

Are electric guitar pieces allowed? The repertoire size not being remotely comparable to the typical classical guitar, and all?


----------



## Portamento

nathanb said:


> Are electric guitar pieces allowed? The repertoire size not being remotely comparable to the typical classical guitar, and all?


I am leaning towards yes (maily because of Murail), but I'd like to see what others think first.

We can continue this discussion here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/47845-discussion-thread-tc-top-3.html


----------



## Portamento

*Three days left to nominate works for Round 3.*


----------



## Portamento

*Just under 24 hours left to nominate works for Round 3.*


----------



## Portamento

An hour left to get your nominations in!


----------



## Portamento

*Round 3 Nomination is now over.*

Give me a few minutes to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Works open for Round 3 Voting:*
_(in no particular order, as decided on by the 8 TC users that participated in the previous round)_

Rădulescu, Horațiu: _Das Andere_ for viola solo, Op. 49
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Saariaho, Kaija: _Six Japanese Gardens_ for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
Boulez, Pierre: _Anthèmes II_ for violin solo (w/ electronics)
Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
Britten, Benjamin: _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for oboe solo, Op. 49
Stravinsky, Igor: _Three Pieces_ for clarinet solo
Dumitrescu, Iancu: _Gnosis_ for double-bass solo
Petzold, Christian: _Partita_ in A major for viola d'amore solo
Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza IX_, for clarinet solo
Vieuxtemps, Henri: _Capriccio_ for Viola Solo, Op. 55
Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo

*You may vote for up to ten of the aforementioned works. 
Remember to rank your ballots.*


----------



## Portamento

*Round 3 Voting is now open.

Voting closes on Sunday, May 28, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).*

P.S.: Ligeti won the tie-breaker.


----------



## Trout

1. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
2. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
3. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
4. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
5. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
6. Rădulescu, Horațiu: Das Andere for viola solo, Op. 49
7. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo
8. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
9. Dumitrescu, Iancu: Gnosis for double-bass solo
10. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104

The Petzold was a lovely find; many thanks to those who nominated it.


----------



## hustlefan

1. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
2. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
3. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
5. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
6. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
7. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55
8. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
9. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
10. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)


----------



## Bettina

1. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
2. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
3. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104
4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
5. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
6. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo
7. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55
8. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
9. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
10. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo


----------



## tortkis

round 3 votes

1. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
2. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
3. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo
4. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
5. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
6. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104
7. Dumitrescu, Iancu: Gnosis for double-bass solo
8. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
9. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55
10. Rădulescu, Horațiu: Das Andere for viola solo, Op. 49


----------



## Portamento

1. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
2. Rădulescu, Horațiu: Das Andere for viola solo, Op. 49
3. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
4. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
5. Dumitrescu, Iancu: Gnosis for double-bass solo
6. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
7. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
8. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
9. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo
10. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
2. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55
3. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
4. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
5. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
6. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
7. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
8. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104
9. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
10. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo


----------



## Guest

1. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
2. Dumitrescu, Iancu: Gnosis for double-bass solo
3. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
4. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
5. Rădulescu, Horațiu: Das Andere for viola solo, Op. 49
6. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
7. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
8. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
9. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
10. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for viola d'amore solo

I haven't heard the Petzold. Just didn't want to diminish my voting power or vote for Telemann or Khachaturian, really.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
2. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba Solo, WK 186-212
3. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
4. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
5. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
6. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
7. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
8. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for cello solo, Op. 104
9. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
10. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)


----------



## Portamento

Three days left to cast your ballots.


----------



## Portamento

cool project. I will have to listen to a lot of compositions then before I vote .


----------



## Portamento

*Two days left to vote for pos. 21-30.*


----------



## Portamento

_Round 3 Voting_ ends now. It was supposed to end yesterday, but I messed up. Sue me.


----------



## Portamento

*Here are your top 30 works in the solo repertoire:*

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy, Claude: _Syrinx_ for flute solo, L 129
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for viola solo
7. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
8. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1 
9. Bach, Johann Sebastian: _Partita_ in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
10. Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza VIII_, for violin solo
11. Varèse, Edgard: _Density 21.5_ for flute solo
12. Grisey, Gérald: _Prologue_ for viola solo
13. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
14. Britten, Benjamin: _Suite for Cello_, Op. 72
15. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
16. Stravinsky, Igor: _Elegy_ for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág, György: _Hipartita_ for violin solo, Op. 43
18. Xenakis, Iannis: _Nomos Alpha_ for cello solo
19. Schnittke, Alfred: _A Paganini_ for violin solo
20. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Adagio_ for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
[22.] Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for viola da gamba solo, WK 186-212
[22.] Britten, Benjamin: _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for oboe solo, Op. 49
24. Saariaho, Kaija: _Six Japanese Gardens_ for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
25. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky, Igor: _Three Pieces_ for clarinet solo
[27.] Boulez, Pierre: _Anthèmes II_ for violin solo (w/ electronics)
[27.] Berio, Luciano: _Sequenza IX_, for clarinet solo
[29.] Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
[29.] Cage, John: _Freedman Etudes_ for violin solo


----------



## Portamento

There are 3 ties. I am putting nomination on hold until they are resolved.

They are as follows:

Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for viola da gamba solo, WK 186-212
Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49

Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo

Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo

Specify whom you think should win each tie in your comments below. *This stage will end on Sunday, June 4, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).*


----------



## Bettina

My tiebreaker votes are as follows:

Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49

Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo

Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13


----------



## Trout

1. Abel by a mile.

2. Boulez by a whisker.

3. No preference regarding Cage vs. Telemann.


----------



## Nereffid

Britten over Abel.

Boulez over Berio.

Telemann over Cage.


----------



## Trout

Just a thought: the direct, head-to-head tie-break vote might be fairly redundant since I would think most people's votes match their preferences in their ordered voting-round ranking. I know in past projects, ties were usually broken by considering the head-to-head results in the voting round or by using their performances in the preceding nomination round. Maybe we should consider the former to speed up the process?


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Just a thought: the direct, head-to-head tie-break vote might be fairly redundant since I would think most people's votes match their preferences in their ordered voting-round ranking. I know in past projects, ties were usually broken by considering the head-to-head results in the voting round or by using their performances in the preceding nomination round. Maybe we should consider the former to speed up the process?


Great point; I'll stratch the tie-breakers from next round onwards.


----------



## Guest

Britten over Abel.
Boulez over Berio.
Cage over Telemann.


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Britten over Abel
2. Berio over Boulez
3. Cage over Telemann


----------



## tortkis

tie breaker votes
Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for viola da gamba solo, WK 186-212
Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo


----------



## Portamento

Bump, if you will.


----------



## Portamento

Updated list:

1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for flute solo, L 129
6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for viola solo
7. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
8. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1 
9. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
10. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for violin solo
11. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for flute solo
12. Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo
13. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
14. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
15. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
16. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
18. Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
19. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
20. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
22. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
23. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for viola da gamba solo, WK 186-212
24. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
25. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
27. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
28. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
29. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
30. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be nominated in future rounds:

Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55 
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
Rădulescu, Horațiu: Das Andere for viola solo, Op. 49
Dumitrescu, Iancu: Gnosis for Double bass Solo
Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13
Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for Viola d'Amore Solo
Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Song for Viola Solo, Op. 107
Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
Xenaxis, Iannis: Rebonds for percussion solo
Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for flute solo 
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
Roman, Johan Helmich: Assaggio for Violin Solo
Glass, Philip: Partita for Solo Violin
Schweinitz, Wolfgang von: Plainsound Counterpoint for Double bass Solo, Op. 56
Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Saariaho, Kaija: Sept Papillons for Cello Solo
Berio, Luciano: Sequenza V, for Trombone Solo
Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata for Solo Violin No. 3, Op. 126
Mahnkopf, Claus-Steffen: deconstructing accordion for Accordion Solo
Gordon, Michael: Industry for Amplified Cello Solo [w/ Electronics]
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 11 No. 6
Schulhoff, Erwin: Sonata for Solo Violin
Lachenmann, Helmut: Pression for cello solo
Hersch, Michael: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
Takemitsu, Tōru: Air for Flute Solo
Fabbriciani, Roberto: Glaciers in Extinction for Hyperbass Flute Solo
Sciarrino, Salvatore: Vagabone Blu for Accordion Solo
Hellermann, William: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December for Flute Solo
Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt, for flute and tape
Marshall, Ingram: September Cannons for violin solo [electronic processing]
Rihm, Wolfgang: Über die Linie VII for Violin Solo
Saunders Smith, Stuart: Links for Vibraphone Solo
Saariaho, Kaija: Couleurs du vent for Alto Flute Solo
Tavener, John: Threnos for Cello Solo
Billone, Pierluigi: Mani.De Leonardis for Four Automobile Springs and Glass [one player]
Koechlin, Charles: Les Chants de Nectaire, Opp. 198-200
Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata for Double bass Solo, Op. 108
Britten, Benjamin: Third Suite for Cello, Op. 87
Carter, Elliott: 4 Lauds for violin solo
Bujanovsky, Vitaly: Four Improvisations for Horn Solo
Jolivet, André: Five Incantations for flute solo
Baadsvik, Øystein: Fnugg for solo tuba
Carter, Elliott: Scrivo in Vento for Flute Alone
Ferneyhough, Brian: Mnemosyne for bass flute and pre-recorded tape
Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
Sessions, Roger: Sonata for solo violin
Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 423
Harvey, Jonathan: Curve with Plateaux for Cello Solo
Nordheim, Arne: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Trumpet Solo
Pintscher, Matthias: Seven Bagatelles with Apotheosis of the Glass Harmonica for Bass Clarinet Solo
Aho, Kalevi: Solo V for Bassoon Solo
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: 2 Sonatas for violin solo
Xenaxis, Iannis: Psappha for multi-percussion solo
Haas, Georg Friedrich: Solo for Viola d'Amore 
Lucier, Alvin: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestrafor Triangle Solo
Aperghis, Georges: Parlando for double-bass solo
Ung, Chinary: Khse Buon for Cello Solo
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: In Freundschaft
Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
Corigliano, John: The Red Violin Caprices
Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Flute Solo, Op. 118
Haas, Georg Friedrich: Solo for Viola d'Amore Solo
Nørgård, Per: The Secret Melody for Violin/Viola Solo
Godard, Benjamin: Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Transitions for Cello Solo
Gallay, Jacques François: 40 Preludes for Horn Solo, Op. 27
Rodrigo, Joaquín: Capriccio for Violin Solo
Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in C-sharp minor for Cello Solo, Op. 134
Huma, Tobias: Captain Hume's Pavan for Viol Solo
Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
Hespos, Hans-Joachim: Santur for Dulcimer Solo


----------



## Portamento

*Round 3 Nomination will end on Sunday, June 11, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).* 
I'm pretty bad at enforcing this deadline, aren't I?

*As per previous rounds, you may nominate up to 15 works.*

From here on out, tie-breakers will be broken by how many votes the respective works have had in past nomination rounds.


----------



## Trout

1. Saariaho: Sept Papillons, for cello
2. Marshall: September Canons, for violin and electronic processing
3. Saariaho: Près, for cello and electronics
4. Takemitsu: Air, for flute
5. Radulescu: Das Andere, for viola, op. 49
6. Petzold: Partita in A major, for viola d'amore
7. Carter: 4 Lauds, for violin
8. Xenakis: Rebonds, for percussion
9. Dumitrescu: Gnosis, for double bass
10. Saariaho: Petals, for cello and electronics
11. Haas: Solo, for viola d'amore
12. Aperghis: Parlando, for double bass
13. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
14. Murail: C'est un jardin secret, ma soeur, ma fiancée, une source scellée, une fontaine close..., for viola
15. Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher, for cello


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass, Philip: Partita for solo violin
2. Xenakis, Iannis: Rebonds for percussion solo
3. Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt, for solo flute (w/ electronics)
4. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
5. Gordon, Michael: Industry for amplified cello solo [w/ electronics]
6. Marshall, Ingram: September Canons, for violin and electronic processing
7. Schulhoff, Erwin: Solo violin sonata
8. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
9. Britten, Benjamin: Cello Suite No. 3, Op. 87
10. Baadsvik, Øystein: Fnugg for solo tuba
11. Nordheim, Arne: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
12. Xenakis, Iannis: Psappha for percussion solo
13. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
14. Tavener, John: Threnos for cello solo 
15. Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Transitions for cello solo


----------



## Guest

1. Iancu Dumitrescu: _Gnosis_
2. Luciano Berio: _Sequenza V_
3. Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf: _Deconstructing Accordion_
4. Helmut Lachenmann: _Pression_
5. Roberto Fabbriciani: _Glaciers In Extinction_
6. Stuart Saunders Smith: _Links_
7. Pierluigi Billone: _Mani.De Leonardis_
8. Horațiu Rădulescu: _Das Andere_
9. Brian Ferneyhough: _Mnemosyne_
10. Luca Francesconi: _Etude_
11. Iannis Xenakis: _Theraps_
12. Matthias Pintscher: _Sieben Bagatellen Mit Apotheose Der Glasharmonika_
13. Alvin Lucier: _Silver Streetcar For The Orchestra_
14. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _In Freundschaft_
15. Iannis Xenakis: _Rebonds_


----------



## tortkis

1. Schweinitz, Wolfgang von: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
2. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A Major, for viola d'amore
3. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
4. Hersch, Michael: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
5. Hellermann, William: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
6. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
7. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata For Solo Contrabass Op. 108
8. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
9. Harvey, Jonathan: Curve With Plateau for Cello Solo
10. Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: 2 Sonatas for unaccompanied violin
11. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for Flute Solo
12. Marshall: September Canons, for violin and electronic processing
13. Takemitsu, Toru: Air, for flute
14. Fujikura, Dai: Flux for viola
15. Akhunov, Sergey: Centaurs, for cello solo


----------



## Portamento

*Round 4* Nomination ends in 8 hours.*

*Typo in Post #183.


----------



## Bettina

1. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
2. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
3. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55*
4. Britten, Benjamin: Third Suite for Cello, Op. 87
5. Huma, Tobias: Captain Hume's Pavan for Viol Solo
6. Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
7. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Song for Viola Solo, Op. 107
8. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
9. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for Viola d'Amore Solo
10. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
11. Koechlin, Charles: Les Chants de Nectaire, Opp. 198-200
12. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
13. Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
14. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for flute solo
15. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza V


----------



## musicrom

1. Hindemith, Paul: Viola Sonata No. 1
2. Gordon, Michael: Industry
3. Nielsen, Carl: Prelude and Theme with Variations, for Solo Violin
4. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo
5. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-pesnya for viola
6. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola
7. Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Solo Trumpet
8. Carter, Elliott: Scrivo in Vento
9. Rihm, Wolfgang: Uber die Linie VII
10. Benjamin, George: Three Miniatures for Solo Violin 
11. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V
12. Reimann, Aribert: Solo for Clarinet
13. Buyanovsky, Vitaly: 4 Improvisations for Horn Solo
14. Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: Suite No. 2 for Solo Violin
15. Gerhard, Roberto: Capriccio for flute


----------



## Portamento

Bettina said:


> 1. Honegger, Arthur: Dance de la Chèvre for Flute Solo, H 39
> *2. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13*
> 3. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Fantasy in C major for Cello Solo, Op. 104
> 4. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. 55*
> 5. Britten, Benjamin: Third Suite for Cello, Op. 87
> 6. Huma, Tobias: Captain Hume's Pavan for Viol Solo
> 7. Purcell, Henry: Prelude in G minor for Violin Solo, ZN 773
> 8. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-Song for Viola Solo, Op. 107
> 9. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Viola Solo, Op. 131d
> 10. Petzold, Christian: Partita in A major for Viola d'Amore Solo
> 11. Honegger, Arthur: Sonata for Violin Solo, H 143
> 12. Koechlin, Charles: Les Chants de Nectaire, Opp. 198-200
> 13. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
> 14. Lawes, William: Three Dances for Viol Solo, VdGS 430-32
> 15. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for flute solo


Bettina, Telemann's flute fantasias already made the list.



Portamento said:


> Updated list:
> 
> 1. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012
> 2. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Six Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, BWV 1001-1006
> 3. Kodály, Zoltán: Sonata for Cello Solo, Op. 8
> 4. Bartók, Béla: Sonata for Violin Solo, Sz. 117
> 5. Debussy, Claude: Syrinx for flute solo, L 129
> 6. Ligeti, György: Sonata for viola solo
> 7. Ysaÿe, Eugène: Six Sonatas for Violin Solo, Op. 27
> 8. Paganini, Niccolò: 24 Caprices for Violin Solo, Op. 1
> 9. Bach, Johann Sebastian: Partita in A minor for Flute Solo, BWV 1013
> 10. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza VIII, for violin solo
> 11. Varèse, Edgard: Density 21.5 for flute solo
> 12. Grisey, Gérald: Prologue for viola solo
> 13. Reger, Max: Three Suites for Cello Solo, Op. 131c
> 14. Britten, Benjamin: Suite for Cello, Op. 72
> 15. Ligeti, György: Sonata for cello solo
> 16. Stravinsky, Igor: Elegy for viola (or violin) solo
> 17. Kurtág, György: Hipartita for violin solo, Op. 43
> 18. Xenakis, Iannis: Nomos Alpha for cello solo
> 19. Schnittke, Alfred: A Paganini for violin solo
> 20. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Adagio for glass armonica solo, KV 356 (617a)
> 21. Prokofiev, Sergey: Sonata in D major for violin solo, Op. 115
> 22. Britten, Benjamin: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for oboe solo, Op. 49
> 23. Abel, Carl Friedrich: 27 Pieces for viola da gamba solo, WK 186-212
> 24. Saariaho, Kaija: Six Japanese Gardens for percussion solo (w/ electronics)
> 25. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Violin Solo, TWV 40:14-25
> 26. Stravinsky, Igor: Three Pieces for clarinet solo
> 27. Boulez, Pierre: Anthèmes II for violin solo (w/ electronics)
> 28. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza IX, for clarinet solo
> 29. Cage, John: Freedman Etudes for violin solo
> *30. Telemann, Georg Philipp: 12 Fantasias for Flute Solo, TWV 40:2-13*


EDIT: Oops, my fault for including them in Post #182. Sorry.


----------



## Bettina

Portamento said:


> Bettina, Telemann's flute fantasias already made the list.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, my fault for including them in Post #182. Sorry.


OK, thanks for letting me know about the mistake. Sorry about that - I should have taken a closer look at the list of enshrined pieces!

I just went back and edited my post #189 to remove the Telemann. I had to adjust some of my other rankings to accommodate the change. The ordering of my list is different now, so you'll probably need to delete my original nominations from your spreadsheet and substitute my new list instead.


----------



## Portamento

*Round 4 Nomination is now over.*

Give me a few minutes to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Works open for Round 4 Voting:*
_(in no particular order, as decided on by the 6 TC users that participated in the previous round)_

Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre, H 39
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55
Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
Xenaxis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape

*You may vote for up to ten of the aforementioned works. 
Remember to rank your ballots.*


----------



## Portamento

*Round 4 Voting is now open.

Voting closes on Sunday, June 18, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).*


----------



## musicrom

Round 2 voting?


----------



## Portamento

musicrom said:


> Round 2 voting?


Damn, need to stop cut-and-pasting without thinking to change the text accordingly.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
2. Xenaxis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
3. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
4. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
5. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
6. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
7. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
8. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
9. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
10. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute


----------



## Trout

1. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
2. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
3. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
4. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
5. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
6. Xenaxis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
7. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
8. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
9. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
10. Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo

I had to make some tough choices as I like pretty much all of the pieces in this round.


----------



## Portamento

1. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
2. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
3. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
4. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
5. Xenakis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
6. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
7. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
8. Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
9. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
10. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1


----------



## musicrom

Are there any recordings of the Glass Partita easily available? I don't see it on Spotify, and I can only find a couple videos on Youtube of it, but I'm not sure if they're the entire piece.


----------



## Nereffid

musicrom said:


> Are there any recordings of the Glass Partita easily available? I don't see it on Spotify, and I can only find a couple videos on Youtube of it, but I'm not sure if they're the entire piece.


AFAIK the only recording is Tim Fain's for Glass's Orange Mountain Music label, which unfortunately insists we pay to listen to its music!


----------



## Trout

Nereffid said:


> AFAIK the only recording is Tim Fain's for Glass's Orange Mountain Music label, which unfortunately insists we pay to listen to its music!


I was able to listen to this performance through Soundcloud here.


----------



## tortkis

round 4 votes

1. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
2. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
3. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
4. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
5. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
6. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
7. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
8. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
9. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
10. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics


----------



## Bettina

1. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
2. Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
3. Honegger: Danse de la chèvre 
4. Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55
5. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
6. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
7. Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
8. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
9. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
10. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello


----------



## Portamento

*Round 4 Voting is now over.*

Give me a "few" minutes to post the results.


----------



## Portamento

*Here are your top 40 works in the solo repertoire:*

1. Bach, J.S.: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály: Sonata for solo cello, op. 8
4. Bartók: Sonata for violin solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy: Syrinx for solo flute, L. 129
6. Ligeti: Sonata for viola
7. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for solo violin, op. 27
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 
9. Bach, J.S.: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013
10. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for violin
11. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute solo
12. Grisey: Prologue, for viola and optional live electronics
13. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello, op. 131c
14. Britten: Suite for Cello, op. 72
15. Ligeti: Sonata for cello
16. Stravinsky: Elegy, for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág: Hipartita for violin, op. 43
18. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
19. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
20. Mozart, W.A.: Adagio for glass harmonica in C major, K. 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev: Sonata for violin solo in D major, op. 115
22. Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for Oboe Solo, op. 49
23. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
24. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
25. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for solo clarinet
27. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
28. Berio: Sequenza IX, for clarinet
29. Cage: Freedman Etudes for violin
30. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo flute, TWV 40:2-13
31. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
32. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
33. Xenakis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
34. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
35. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
36. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
37. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
38. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
39. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
40. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d


----------



## Portamento

Works that will need to be nominated in future rounds:

Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55 
Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre, H 39
Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
Saariaho: Près, for cello and electronics
Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
Bacewicz: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
Nielsen: Prelude, Theme and Variations for solo violin, op. 48
Lachenmann: Pression for one Cellist
Hersch: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
Fabbriciani: Glaciers in Extinction, for hyperbass flute and tape
Hellermann: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
Smith: The Links Series of Vibraphone Essays
Purcell: Prelude in G minor, ZN 773
Carter: 4 Lauds for violin
Schulhoff: Sonata for solo violin
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis for 4 Automobile Springs and Glass 
Weinberg: Sonata for double-bass solo, op. 108
Henze: Sonatina for solo trumpet
Weinberg: Sonata No. 1 for cello solo, op. 72
Hartmann: 2 Sonatas for violin solo
Carter: Scrivo in Vento, for flute alone
Ferneyhough: Mnemosyne, for bass-flute and pre-recorded tape
Harvey: Curve with Plateaux for Solo Cello
Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo 
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 31/2
Rihm: Über die Linie VII for violin
Saariaho: Petals, for cello and electronics
Baadsvik: Fnugg for tuba solo
Francesconi: Etude for cimbalom solo
Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H 143
Benjamin: Three Miniatures for Solo Violin
Haas: Solo for viola d'amore 
Nordheim: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
Xenakis: Theraps, for solo double-bass
Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, opp. 198-200
Aho: Solo V for bassoon solo
Aperghis: Parlando, for doublebass solo
Xenaxis: Psappha, for percussion solo
Pintscher: Sieben Bagatellen mit Apotheose der Glasharmonika for Bass clarinet in B
Reimann: Solo, for clarinet
Lucier: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra, for amplified triangle
Bujanovsky: Four Improvisations for horn solo
Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
Murail: C'est un jardin secret..., for viola
Tavener: Threnos, for cello
Stockhausen: In Freundschaft
Fujikura: flux for solo viola
Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
Thorvaldsdottir: Transitions, for cello
Akhunov: "Centaurs" for cello solo
Gerhard: Capriccio for solo flute
Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
Weinberg: Sonata No. 3 for violin solo, op. 126
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 11/6
Sciarrino: Vagabone Blu for accordion
Saariaho: Couleurs du vent for solo alto flute
Jolivet: Five Incantations for flute solo
Sessions: Sonata for solo violin
Hovhaness: Sonata for solo viola, op. 423
Ung: Khse Buon for solo cello
Corigliano: The Red Violin Caprices for solo violin
Hovhaness: Sonata for flute solo, op. 118
Nørgård: The Secret Melody, for viola solo
Godard: Sonata No. 2 for solo violin, op. posth.
Gallay: 40 Preludes for horn solo, op. 27
Rodrigo: Capriccio, for violin
Prokofiev: Sonata for solo cello in C-sharp minor, op. 134
Hespos: Santur, for cimbalom solo


----------



## Portamento

*Round 5 Nomination will end on Sunday, June 25, at 7pm (2am) PST (GMT).

As per usual, you may nominate up to 15 works.*

This will be the last round of the project. Good luck!


----------



## Portamento

1. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
2. Sciarrino: Vagabone Blu for accordion
3. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
4. Tavener: Threnos, for cello
5. Weinberg: Sonata No. 3 for violin solo, op. 126
6. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143
7. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore 
8. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
9. Carter: Scrivo in Vento, for flute alone
10. Hovhaness: Sonata for solo viola, op. 423
11. Akhunov: "Centaurs" for cello solo
12. Corigliano: The Red Violin Caprices for solo violin
13. Weinberg: Sonata No. 1 for cello solo, op. 72
14. Saunders Smith: The Links Series of Vibraphone Essays
15. Lucier: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra, for amplified triangle


----------



## Guest

1. Iancu Dumitrescu: _Gnosis_
2. Luciano Berio: _Sequenza V_
3. Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf: _Deconstructing Accordion_
4. Helmut Lachenmann: _Pression_
5. Roberto Fabbriciani: _Glaciers In Extinction_
6. Jonathan Harvey: _Advaya_
7. Stuart Saunders Smith: _Links_
8. Pierluigi Billone: _Mani.De Leonardis_
9. Brian Ferneyhough: _Mnemosyne_
10. Luca Francesconi: _Etude_
11. Iannis Xenakis: _Theraps_
12. Matthias Pintscher: _Sieben Bagatellen Mit Apotheose Der Glasharmonika_
13. Alvin Lucier: _Silver Streetcar For The Orchestra_
14. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _In Freundschaft_
15. Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Amour_


----------



## Nereffid

Round 5 nominations:

1. Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt, for solo flute with electronics
2. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
3. Gordon, Michael: Industry for amplified cello solo with electronics
4. Cerrone, Christopher: Memory Palace for percussion and electronics
5. Schulhoff, Erwin: Solo violin sonata
6. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
7. Baadsvik, Øystein: Fnugg for solo tuba
8. Nordheim, Arne: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
9. Xenakis, Iannis: Psappha
10. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
11. Tavener, John: Threnos for cello solo 
12. Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Transitions for cello solo
13. Corigliano, John: The Red Violin Caprices for violin solo
14. Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 423
15. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza V for trombone solo


----------



## Portamento

*Round 5 Nomination ends in 48 hours.*


----------



## tortkis

round 5 nominations

1. Roman, Johan Helmich: Assaggi for violin solo
2. Vilsmaÿr, Johann Joseph: 6 Partitas for Solo Violin
3. Hume, Tobias: The First Part of Ayres, for solo viol
4. Lawes, William: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
5. Piazzolla, Astor: Tango-Études for Flute Solo
6. Bacewicz, Grażyna: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
7. Hersch, Michael: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
8. Hellermann, William: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
9. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
10. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata For Solo Contrabass Op. 108
11. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1
12. Harvey, Jonathan: Curve With Plateau for Cello Solo
13. Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: 2 Sonatas for unaccompanied violin
14. Fujikura, Dai: Flux for viola
15. Akhunov, Sergey: Centaurs, for cello solo


----------



## Bettina

1. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
2. Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre, H 39
3. Vilsmaÿr: 6 Partitas for Solo Violin
4. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H 143
5. Hume: The First Part of Ayres, for solo viol
6. Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
7. Godard: Sonata No. 2 for solo violin, op. posth.
8. Jolivet: Five Incantations for flute solo
9. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
10. Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, opp. 198-200
11. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo*
12. Purcell: Prelude in G minor, ZN 773
13. Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
14. Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55*
15. Hindemith: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1


----------



## Portamento

Bettina said:


> 15. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d


Sorry, but I did it again; I included a work that was already on the list in my "works to be nominated in future rounds" post. Could you please substitute with something else?


----------



## Bettina

Portamento said:


> Dammit! I did it again! I included a work that was already on the list in my "works to be nominated in future rounds" post. Could you please substitute with something else?


I had been wondering why poor Reger hadn't made it onto the list yet...good to know that he did in fact make the cut! :lol: Luckily, because I had put him in position 15, that made it easy to change without having to shift around any other things! I edited my post and substituted Hindemith's Sonata for Viola Solo instead.


----------



## Trout

1. Saariaho: Près, for cello and electronics
2. Haas: Solo, for viola d'amore
3. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
4. Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher, for cello
5. Gordon: Industry, for cello and electronics
6. Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion
7. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy for Cello
8. Carter: 4 Lauds, for violin
9. Xenakis: Kottos, for cello
10. Aperghis: Parlando, for double bass
11. Saariaho: Petals, for cello and electronics
12. Murail: C'est un jardin secret, ma soeur, ma fiancée, une source scellée, une fontaine close..., for viola
13. Adams, JL: The Mathematics of Resonant Bodies, for percussion and processed sounds
14. Cassadó: Suite for Cello Solo
15. Kreisler: Recitative and Scherzo-Caprice, for violin, op. 6


----------



## Nereffid

Nereffid said:


> Round 5 nominations:
> 
> 1. Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt, for solo flute with electronics
> 2. Glass, Philip: Songs and Poems for solo cello
> 3. Gordon, Michael: Industry for amplified cello solo with electronics
> 4. Cerrone, Christopher: Memory Palace for percussion and electronics
> 5. Schulhoff, Erwin: Solo violin sonata
> 6. Weinberg, Mieczysław: Sonata No. 1 for Cello Solo, Op. 72
> 7. Baadsvik, Øystein: Fnugg for solo tuba
> 8. Nordheim, Arne: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
> 9. Xenakis, Iannis: Psappha
> 10. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Violin Solo, Op. 31 No. 2
> 11. Tavener, John: Threnos for cello solo
> 12. Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Transitions for cello solo
> 13. Corigliano, John: The Red Violin Caprices for violin solo
> 14. Hovhaness, Alan: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 423
> 15. Berio, Luciano: Sequenza V for trombone solo


In the interests of consensus I'd like to change my no.10 to:
10. Hindemith, Paul: Sonata for Viola Solo, Op. 25 No. 1


----------



## musicrom

I'll keep my list basically the same. I've been kind of busy and haven't had time to explore the repertoire much further this past week.

1. Hindemith, Paul: Viola Sonata No. 1
2. Gordon, Michael: Industry
3. Nielsen, Carl: Prelude and Theme with Variations, for Solo Violin
4. Vieuxtemps, Henri: Capriccio for Viola Solo
5. Khachaturian, Aram: Sonata-pesnya for viola
6. Henze, Hans Werner: Sonatina for Solo Trumpet
7. Carter, Elliott: Scrivo in Vento
8. Rihm, Wolfgang: Uber die Linie VII
9. Benjamin, George: Three Miniatures for Solo Violin 
10. Aho, Kalevi: Solo V
11. Reimann, Aribert: Solo for Clarinet
12. Dennehy, Donnacha: fAt
13. Buyanovsky, Vitaly: 4 Improvisations for Horn Solo
14. Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: Suite No. 2 for Solo Violin
15. Gerhard, Roberto: Capriccio for flute


----------



## Portamento

Just so everyone knows, I will be late with the results today; something popped up and I have to step out of the house for a few hours.


----------



## Portamento

*Works open for Round 4 Voting:*
_(in no particular order, as decided on by the 7 TC users that participated in the previous round)_

Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143
Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello

*You may vote for up to ten of the aforementioned works. 
Remember to rank your ballots.*


----------



## Portamento

Oh, and this last round of voting will end on *Sunday, June 26*. Good luck!


----------



## Portamento

1. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
2. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
3. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
4. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
5. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
6. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143
7. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
8. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
9. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
10. Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion


----------



## tortkis

round 5 votes

1. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
2. Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
3. Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
4. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
5. Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
6. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
7. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
8. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
9. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
10. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics


----------



## Nereffid

1. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
2. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
3. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
4. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
5. Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
6. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute 
7. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143
8. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
9. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
10. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104


----------



## Trout

1. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
2. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
3. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
4. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
5. Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
6. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
7. Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
8. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
9. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
10. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics


----------



## Bettina

1. Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
2. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
3. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143
4. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute
5. Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
6. Hume: The First Part of Ayres, French, Pollish and others
7. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
8. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
9. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
10. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore


----------



## Guest

1. Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
2. Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
3. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
4. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
5. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
6. Gordon: Industry for amplified cello and electronics
7. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
8. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
9. Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
10. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143


----------



## Portamento

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Solo Repertoire List*

1. Bach, J.S.: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály: Sonata for solo cello, op. 8
4. Bartók: Sonata for violin solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy: Syrinx for solo flute, L. 129
6. Ligeti: Sonata for viola
7. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for solo violin, op. 27
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 
9. Bach, J.S.: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013
10. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for violin
11. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute solo
12. Grisey: Prologue, for viola and optional live electronics
13. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello, op. 131c
14. Britten: Suite for Cello, op. 72
15. Ligeti: Sonata for cello
16. Stravinsky: Elegy, for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág: Hipartita for violin, op. 43
18. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
19. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
20. Mozart, W.A.: Adagio for glass harmonica in C major, K. 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev: Sonata for violin solo in D major, op. 115
22. Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for Oboe Solo, op. 49
23. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
24. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
25. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for solo clarinet
27. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
28. Berio: Sequenza IX, for clarinet
29. Cage: Freedman Etudes for violin
30. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo flute, TWV 40:2-13
31. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
32. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
33. Xenakis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
34. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
35. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
36. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
37. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
38. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
39. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
40. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
41. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
42. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
43. Hume: The First Part of Ayres
44. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
45. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
46. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
47. Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
48. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
49. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
50. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143


----------



## Portamento

*Honorable mentions:*

Adams, J.L.: The Mathematics of Resonant Bodies
Aho: Solo V for bassoon solo
Akhunov: "Centaurs" for cello solo
Aperghis: Parlando, for doublebass solo
Baadsvik: Fnugg for tuba solo
Bacewicz: Sonata No. 2 for violin solo
Benjamin: Three Miniatures for Solo Violin
Berio: Sequenza V, for trombone solo
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis, for 4 Automobile Springs and Glass
Bujanovsky: Four Improvisations for horn solo
Carter: 4 Lauds for violin
Carter: Scrivo in Vento, for flute alone
Cassadó: Suite for Cello Solo
Cerrone: Memory Palace for percussion and electronics
Corigliano: The Red Violin Caprices for solo violin
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo bass
Fabbriciani: Glaciers in Extinction, for hyperbass flute and tape
Ferneyhough: Mnemosyne, for bass-flute and pre-recorded tape
Francesconi: Etude for cimbalom solo
Fujikura: flux for solo viola
Gallay: 40 Preludes for horn solo, op. 27
Gerhard: Capriccio for solo flute
Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello
Godard: Sonata No. 2 for solo violin, op. posth.
Hartmann: 2 Sonatas for violin solo
Harvey: Advaya for cello and electronics
Harvey: Curve with Plateaux for Solo Cello
Hellermann: Three Weeks in Cincinnati in December, for flute
Henze: Sonatina for solo trumpet
Hersch: Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello
Hespos: Santur, for cimbalom solo
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 11/6
Hindemith: Sonata for solo violin, op. 31/2
Honegger: Dance de la Chèvre, H. 39
Hovhaness: Sonata for flute solo, op. 118
Hovhaness: Sonata for solo viola, op. 423
Jolivet: Five Incantations for flute solo
Khachaturian: Sonata-Song, for viola solo, op. 107
Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, opp. 198-200
Kreisler: Recitativo and Scherzo-Caprice, for solo violin, op. 6
Lachenmann: Pression for one Cellist
Lawes: Three Dances for lyra viol, VdGS 430-32
Lucier: Silver Streetcar for the Orchestra, for amplified triangle
Mahnkopf: deconstructing accordion for accordion
Murail: C'est un jardin secret..., for viola
Nielsen: Prelude, Theme and Variations for solo violin, op. 48
Nordheim: The Hunting of the Snark, for trombone solo
Nørgård: The Secret Melody, for viola solo
Pintscher: Sieben Bagatellen mit Apotheose der Glasharmonika for Bass clarinet in B
Prokofiev: Sonata for solo cello in C-sharp minor, op. 134
Purcell: Prelude in G minor, ZN 773
Reimann: Solo, for clarinet
Rihm: Über die Linie VII for violin
Rodrigo: Capriccio, for violin
Saariaho: Couleurs du vent for solo alto flute
Saariaho: Petals, for cello and electronics
Saariaho: Près, for cello and electronics
Saunders Smith: The Links Series of Vibraphone Essays
Schulhoff: Sonata for solo violin
Sciarrino: Vagabone Blu for accordion
Sessions: Sonata for solo violin
Stockhausen: Amour, for clarinet
Stockhausen: In Freundschaft
Tavener: Threnos, for cello
Thorvaldsdottir: Transitions, for cello
Ung: Khse Buon for solo cello
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for viola solo, op. 55
Weinberg: Sonata #1 for cello solo, op. 72
Weinberg: Sonata #3 for violin solo, op. 126
Weinberg: Sonata for double-bass solo, op. 108
Xenakis: Kottos, for cello
Xenakis: Theraps, for solo double-bass
Xenaxis: Psappha, for percussion solo


----------



## Portamento

Thanks to everyone that participated. I have a lot of solo repertoire to listen to...


----------



## Nereffid

Portamento said:


> Thanks to everyone that participated.


And thank *you* for your work on it! :tiphat:


----------

